# Woking Nuffield....part 87



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Rachel  

Hello everyone, i did post yesterday to say hi and that i am started DR around 21st April. Jules and Monkey2008 i think you guys maybe too?

Gotta dash and work a bit  



CC x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Great Photos - Can you ask the guy in the wolverine costume (in the background) where he got it from and does it come with a free hugh jackman?


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick message for fingers, well done hun i am so very pleased for you        ,

Now sending you         for next two weeks, take care hun and enjoy this time Love Bali xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Bali - have mailed you , hope you dont mind


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Fingers You made me laugh too, we'll have to meet up sometime for camomile tea, water or something 

Charlies-Mum I wish Hugh Jackman came with the outfit, I don't know the bloke that came as Wolverine but it was a great outfit 

CC 21st April will be here in no time   Good luck hun

Hi Bali


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm off to see the Wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz...    Tanya - we'll definitely have to meet up, although I have to say at the moment it's likely to be for water!!  

Its been quiet on here today, where is everyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Waters good I have to be drinking more now anyway 

Jules The lady who is doing my acupuncture used to post on FF and someone on another thread is going to her so I got her details. I have my first treatment on Thurs. PM me if you want more details x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oooh Tanya - who is it hun?? Im curious!!! 

Shame no Hugh with the outfit. oh well I can dream!!

How is everyone doing? I'm starting to dream about WN - think we will be heading there again at some point in the not too distant future.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Her name is Jen and I have only spoke to her on the phone so far but she sounds very nice and knows her stuff. How are you doing?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girlies,
Fingers......how ya doin, r u back at work now?? so how many tests have u done now?? Its so exciting   
Tanya....good luck tomorrow wiv the start of De-reg, r u sniffin or stabbin       great photos  
Looks like there are a few of us startin soon, I am at Woking thurs for bloods will b strange going back there after over a year. 
Well......i am not missin DH yet.......he rang from India to tell me he has his own butler.......who was ironing his shirts     ( home from home really    ) 
OK need an early night.
xxxxxx sweet dreams girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well - just a quick one tonight as I am struggling to keep my eyes open. Work was "fun" today....NOT!! I forgot how much I detest it!!    Oh well, deep breaths and soldier on!! 

Deb - it's a bit worrying when you start dreaming of WN   Maybe dreaming about a doctor but not about WN itself   

Tanya - it's a date for some water - I expect you to drink at least 2 litres   Let me know when you are free  

Ali - own butler   tell Dh to kidnap him and bring him home   

Bali and CC - thanks for the congrats, hope you are both doing OK, CC - I'll post and updated list in next couple of days with your dtls amended  

Hope all you other ladies are good - sorry got to go to get my beauty sleep!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Ali Thanks, I'll be stabbing. Good luck on Thurs  It is strange going back after a while. I still love the hot choc though 

Fingers I'm usually free at the wkends, are they any good for you? If anybody else wants to come on a water date they are more than welcome 

Right night all 

Ps A huge favour if someone could take my bubbles off 666 as it's not good starting treatment tomorrow on that number  

Thanks Tanya x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tanya.......i couldnt click anymore so i hope 6777 is OK    I have never tried the hot choc always go for  decaff coffee   
Fingers....hope you had a good sleep and you have woken up lookin radiant   
xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry for being absent   MIL still here - and DH in Amsterdam   Should be back to normal tomorrow - oops today   MIL goes home - DH returns but then flies to the US on Saturday   I'm working from home today so expect a novel in the morning to catch up with everyone  

Night all  

Love Jules x

PS Great picks Tanya - we're off to see the wizard - made me laugh too Fingers. I'm definitely up for water. Been rubbish lately and need to get back to it - pronto


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Weekends are good for me, prob Saturday rather than Sunday, how about 15th March... doesn't have to be that day but thought I'd throw a date into the ring to get us started... I'll start a list of possible attendees for the water date..copy and paste and add your name if you want to come.. suggestions for where to meet also gratefully accepted....

Fingers
TanyaK
Julesx

Tanya - good luck for starting today hon       

Have a lovely day ladies, talk to you later


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

In a rush, but just posting in the new home, so I don't lose you all  

Have a good day all,

Luv Ang x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Congrats Fingers!!  Well done!  How exciting - I'm so pleased for you.

I haven't posted for a while and I'm a bit lost with this Wizard of Oz thing -haha.

We had a scan yesterday and unfortunately one of the babies died.  However, the other baby is doing really well.  Exactly the same thing happen in my last pregnany.  I am disappointed, but just happy the other baby is well - we could even see the beginnings of arms and legs!  All my spotting and twinging has actually stopped for a week now so perhaps something was wrong with that embie all along and it was causing those problems.  I don't feel quite so queasy anymore with just one.

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Soulcyster sorry to hear your news   but pleased that the other baby is doing well  . Will WN scan you again or have you been "discharged" to the NHS?

Must get back to working   have my annual appraisal on Friday and have to prepare for it  

MIL has gone - normal service is resumed  

Hi Angie - don't worry you won't lose us - we'll track you down   Have you had your test results for those listed in your signature? 

Back later,

Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Soulcyster - so sorry to hear your news but glad other bubs is doing well


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Guy's

Been a bit crazy here.. but trying to keep up  SS sorry to hear your news I  'm thinking of you   the same thing happened to me after my IVF at the WN at seven weeks so i understand.. but the rest pf the pg went well. x

An fingers fantastic xxxxxxx what more can i say

I wondered .. stay with me here girls... would you all like to meet here at my home

  3 fabby reasons.. 1  I am a chef.. & make lovely scrummy cakes
2 have plenty of room.. 3 I will be on the dreaded TWW need company as we/ I have decided not to tell anyone about FET  so all is peaceful xx  I have ET on the 14 but the following Saturday would be fantastic.. nice garden to lounge in & just in old woking on the river 7 mins from the WN

You probably think i am nutzzz but it would be an absolute pleasure xxx 

Tanya.. I am thinking of you on this maad journey & I am feeling very positive for you.. 

Axx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awwwww bless you Anekeuk - what a lovely offer   I'm free the following weekend but of course it's the easter weekend so not sure how many people would be around?   I loooooooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeee the sound of scrummy cakes   Are you sure you want crazy, hormonal women descending on you


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I can be around for scrummy cakes   DH and I staying at home for Easter doing jobs around the house - so a distraction will be fab


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Fingers & jules....

We have soo fibbed & told the whole family we are away as I can NOT take the MIL stress at the moment.. the more hormones the better!!  bring it on.

When a child against all odds was on.. NOV 2006 I was on the BBC Message board & made some friends for life.. we meet up parties lunch etc.

True inspiration  5 of us going through IVF up & down the country all but one with a positive outcome so lot's of positivity.. & 

it would be the 23rd xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep - I'm free


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

isn't the 23rd the Sunday?   I wouldn't be able to do the sunday  

that's so nice that you all keep in touch   I have a lot of good friends from when I started to post here a couple of years ago, most of whom now have their beautiful babies, you're right, they have been a real inspiration to me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Soulcyster....sorry to hear of your loss but glad that your other bubs is doin well   
Anekeuk.........wow u must b mad, i have been out on a few jollies with the woking girls   
I dont think i can make that weekend, the 15th would have been ok though as DH is not back from India until the evening. Enjoy those scrummy cakes 
Tanya....hope your first jab went ok   
Angie......how ya doin hun   
I have just eaten 2 scrummy pieces of school butterscotch tart.......delicious........will have to work extra hard tonite at dance class   
xxxxxx
Ali


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Anekeuk said:


> Tanya.. I am thinking of you on this maad journey & I am feeling very positive for you..
> 
> Axx


Anekeuk Well started again on the maad journey  Thanks for feeling positive for me. Sending positive vibes back you way     How is the tx going??

Ali Thanks very much for all the bubbles I hope your finger doesn't hurt too much 

Soulcyster Sorry to hear your news   I hope your other little one keeps doing well 

Fingers Has it sunk in yet?

Jules How are you

Well as for the water date I can do either Sat that has been mentioned and Anekeuk round yours sounds great, if your sure?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - Butterscotch tart   - You'd better dance your  off tonight 

Tanya - no, not sunk in yet, I'm sure it prob won't until the scan ( if not later!!). I have a friend who works for one of the pharmaceutical companies that makes pg tests so am hoping she'll get me a job lot so I can keep testing!!   How did your first jab go?



AliPali said:


> Anekeuk.........wow u must b mad, i have been out on a few jollies with the woking girls


    We're NOT all like that you know!!

Ooops - back soon - someone at door


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Soulcyster, I'm so sorry but pleased to hear your other wee bean is doing well.  

Yes please for water-drinking session - would be really great to meet you all. Easter weekend is totally out for me, but will move mountains to be around at other times. 

I've been having a really rocky time - yesterday I left school all in favour of resigning and finding a part-time teaching job or going supply just to get away from the pressure so that I can concentrate on the baby thing.  I really, really like my school and colleagues but just feel that I can't cope with the high expectations, targets and other stresses that go with the job with this whole fertility thing going on too.  

Anyone else finding that work things that didn't get to you before have suddenly become huge stresses? Or am I just a wuss?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

SBF I would think about it for a few more days, but I left my job in Sept and done agency work for a while, as my job was a nightmare and they put more pressure on me during my IVF tww and they knew I was going through it  Looking back I knew I should have left before I started IVF. I hope this is some help to you


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you, Tanya - very wise advice! 

I notice you were starting FET today - hope you're OK.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm sorry I've not been here much lately, I just don't seem to have the time to do anything right now!  

I have Mon-Weds off nx week, so hope to catch up then and do some personals.

Love to you all,

Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blinkin' heck - where is everybody


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm here! 

Feeling much better today, thank you so much for the support during my wobble!  I think I'm going to stick it out if I can - obviously the money is nice, but I've been there for a long while and leaving would be an emotional wrench. (have I spelt that right, or is that the kind of wrench you get in a tool box?)

Have a lovely weekend everyone. 

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You've got the right wrench SBF !! I wouldn't have the same wrench leaving my job - can't wait!! Glad you are feeling better though....


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello.. wow it has been quiet..
I like to think of everyone chilling somewhere drinking mint tea.. however the harsh reality is. well fo me

at the moment very scatty  these hormones are a real mare  

Tanya you o.k? are you all sored with your charts etc.. would love to compare but if it's personal I understand.. it's just I find that everyone else up & down the country have different regimes mmm

Best go,  hope you're feeling better SBF x 

Fingers are you still happy & glowing with that lovely warm feeling inside??  

A xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

yes I'm feeling happy Anekeuk - although driving myself mad with the wait for the scan, I'm not the most patient of people   Not sure about the glowing part, more of a delicate shade of white/green-grey


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Anekeuk As I said on the other thread my heads not with it tonight after the acupuncture, what charts are they? Nothing is personal, so what ever you want to know ask away! 

SBF Glad you feel better today 

Fingers are you back at work yet?

Well I booked off three days for ET as at the moment it falls on a Wed so I'll go back on the Mon 

How is everyone doing?

Jules I'll PM you in the next few days with Jens number for the acupuncture if you are interested in talking to her, she seems good so far x

So hows the water date doing??

I can do any Sat I could even do both! Such a party animal me (when it comes to water)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Anekeuk and SBF I hope you don't mind but I put you both on 77 rather than 7


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya                    Put you on 77 too hon  


Water Date - 15th or 22nd March?

Fingers - either date
TanyaK - either date
Julesx - 22nd
Anekeuk - 22nd

Anybody else?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Tanya - will definitely look into the acupuncture for next cycle   

Fingers - don't worry you'll be glowing very soon   especially after your scan. Come on Mork and Mindy        

Anekeuk - raging hormones - yep made me very scatty too  

SBF - so glad you're doing ok now  . Think we all suffer with undue stress - the slightest thing put me over the edge at work  

 AliPali, Angie, CrazyChick, Bali, Soulcyster, Monkey, Gilly, Charlie's Mum, Sjx, jb_kwanj, Daisy, Charlie1, Myra (if you are lurking) and all the WN lovelies  

Love Jules x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

22nd please.

Gotta dash - going out tonight but right now my hair looks like I've been through a car wash without actually being in a car...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Water Date - 15th or 22nd March?

Fingers - either date
TanyaK - either date
Julesx - 22nd
Anekeuk - 22nd - very kindly offered to host.... 
smallbutfiesty - 22nd

Anybody else?

SBF -


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

It sure is quiet round here   but the 22nd is looking very promising YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds good to me - hope Anekeuk is not regretting her offer   

How you doing Jules??


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll put the 22nd in my diary  Anekeuk let me know if you want any thing brought for the day 

Jules All the 7's

Fingers Same back at you xx  

I hope everyone has a good weekend  

Tanyaxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

YAY!!! 22 it is.

I thought you guy's would think I was nutz to offer But I am really really happy you're all coming..

Tanya Would be lovely just to be with friends 

As long as no one is allergic to Our doodles very friendly & chutney our miracle xx who at present is like an indoor water feature,,

Goodness the dribble 

Happy to hear that through all tjis insanity everyone appears to be quite sane 

Ooodles of positivity.. love it xxxxx  Night night xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

YAY - thanks to whoever put my bubbles to 777 - that has to be a good omen  

Well just back from Heathrow - DH is off to San Francisco for a week with work   At least the house will be tidy for a week   He thinks that nobody lives in our house while he is away as nothing seems to move - he hasn't realised yet that he is the untidy one - not me  

So are we having plain water, sparkling water or should we really push the boat out and have flavoured sparkling water  

I'm being very naughty today   My girls need me to play netball this lunchtime - so I'm going to test 'the knee' - don't shout   I've had no pain for a few weeks now and if I have a problem then I have another appointment with lovely physio man on Friday   

Watching soccer am at the moment - oh I can do whatever I like - DH can't complain   Bet I'm bored by tonight!!!!!!

Chat later,

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - I think we should have all 3, plain,sparkling and sparkling flavoured - push the boat out a bit!!   My house is a bit like that when DH isn't here!! Things get put bakc in the right place etc!! He's going to have to start pulling his socks up a bit    Take it easy playing netball, I think you are only playing so you have an excuse to see your good looking physio more often  

Anekeuk - Please let me know if there is anything I can bring... how are you feeling wih d/regging? Who is chutney and why is he/she like a water feature    Us sane, you are sadly mistaken my dear  

Tanya - how's d/regging going?


SBF - hope your hair looked better going out the door!!  

Where is everyone else - prob taking well deserved breaks from the insanity, thinking of you all... Ali, Bali, Minow, Minow, Angel1980, DollyS, Karen1975, Chelseabun, Wildcats, Charlies-Mum, Charlie1, Monkey2008, Sjx, Crazychick, Angie, Myra, daisy, jb_kwanj, soulcyster, Gilly


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - we haven't met yet but already - you know me so well   Yes - may have to keep going to physio man


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Only because that's what I'd do!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

he ohhh

Chutney is our little icsi.. she is 10 months tomorrow & dribbles alot   hence the water feature bit.. thinking of sitting her in a corner with a pebble.. very cute xx

Hope all is well today, Thank you Tanya for the bubbles  I'm going to need them.

Just been out for coffee for my friend Petra who is 22 weeks & exhausted mmm

Also Chutney AKA Elysee.. as in the Champs Elysee in Paris     She has physio on Saturdays (long story) her physio just had 1 embie put back in last Friday?? after defrosting 7 successsfully but was afraid of twins..  Is it me .. But I would have gone for 2, does any one know the stats..

Best go 

Looking forward to all the cloud juice on the 22nd

A XXXX


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Safely back from netball   No swelling or pain yet   Have a dilemma as to whether I should come clean with nice physio man    

Just chilling on the sofa watching the rugby - there's a pile of ironing looking at me but I can't be   to do it  

At work tomorrow  - wish I hadn't said I was going in but one of my technician's is off skiing for a week from tomorrow and it's so busy at work at the moment   Had my annual appraisal yesterday and my boss was full of compliments for an excellent years work   In total shock as I'd thought I'd had an under par year by my standards as all I've thought about all year is having a baby   - I should have been an actress   

Off to make a sandwich and then decide what to do next - too miserable outside to wander in to town 

Back later,

Jules x


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Jules Your welcome my finger has stopped throbbing now   I hope time goes quickly and DH is back soon. In the mean time you can practice you acceptance speech for your Bafta award 

Anekeuk How is it all going? Chutney sounds v cute 

Fingers the D reg is going ok doesn't feel like I'm doing it for any reason though  

SBF How are you?

Well I'm taking it easy this weekend to de stress and try and give us the best chance poss  

Tanya


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi 

I'm new to FF having just joined today. I'm assuming from the title of this thread that you are at the Woking Nuffiled Clinic? Would love to get chatting to people at the same clinic as me!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Chantal, welcome to the thread. Yes, we are all at the Woking Nuffield and there are a few girls due to be cycling over the next few months so I am sure you will have cycle buddies.. I usually post a list once a week of where everyone is at so I'll try and do that later for you... Good luck with your FET        

Tanya - you are doing it for a very important reason       

Jules - feeling guilty are we?   I'm sure Mr physio hunk will understand... 
Bit of a result getting a good appraisal, my boss hasn't done mine yet and it was meant to be 9 months ago, he'll have to do one soon and he won't dare be horrid to me   Although like you all I have concentrated on all year is tx!! 

Aneke - Chutney/Elysee sounds cute   Don't remember the exact stats re: 1/2 embies being replaced. I had 2 embies put back as this was the first time I had reached ET in 3 cycles. I think most of the pg ladies/new mums on the other thread had 2 put back and there are 4 sets of twins I believe out of about 20 odd mums... so I suppose 20-25% chance of twins...

Off for snuggles with DH on the sofa, if I'm lucky he might put the kettle on..


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the madhouse Chantal   

Fingers when you get a minute can you post an updated list for the newbies  

Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - our posts crossed - but again great minds think alike


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start* 

Ali Pali - starting again soon
Bali - starting again soon
Minow
Angel1980 
smallbutfiesty
DollyS 
Karen1975 - hopefully starting again soon
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Wildcats - going to the USA
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April - appt 28Mar
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starts d/regging approx 21st April
Chantal - start d/****** April - FET - ET in May
Angie - starting again in August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*  
Tanya FET cycle started March 5th
Anekeuk ET 14th March

*PUPO*     

*Waiting for 1st scan*   
Fingers !!

*Congratulations *   
Soulcyster -  EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member -   It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 -  EDD 20th October


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Fingers

Thanks for your response. I look forward to hearing which girls are due to be cycling in the next couple of months. I'm hoping to start my next FET in April (i.e Down regulation) and transfer in May.



fingersarecrossed said:


> Hi Chantal, welcome to the thread. Yes, we are all at the Woking Nuffield and there are a few girls due to be cycling over the next few months so I am sure you will have cycle buddies.. I usually post a list once a week of where everyone is at so I'll try and do that later for you... Good luck with your FET
> 
> Tanya - you are doing it for a very important reason
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Chantal - you will be in good company as there will be a few of us cycling April/May. Good luck on your FET. One of our WN lovelies "Soulcyster" has just had a successful FET and her baby Morgan was also a positive FET. So lots of         for everyone  

There's a get together on the 22nd March if you are free  

Jules x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jules

Thanks for the      - the more the better! Great to hear that there are others who have had success from FET. As I mentioned my next one is due to be a blastocyst transfer so I'm excited but scared at the same time. Just keep worrying what if none of the 6 embies make it to blastocyst! We've maxed out on our credit card so I'm not quite sure how we would manage to then go on and do another fresh IVF cycle! 

Where are you planning to meet on the 22 March? I'd love to come along but have a feeling that hubby might be wanting us to go away over Easter. Anyhow, please let me know where you are meeting should I be able to come along. How often do the WN lovelies meet up?

Chantal


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome, Chantal! 

V. much looking forward to the 22nd!

Back to WN on Tuesday for more screening, then if this one's OK it's on to the genetic stuff and then, finally, if that's all OK, we're ready to start.  Bizarrely, the tests are taking longer than the whole ivf process will.  

Hope your weekend's been lovely - we were out till 2 on Friday night, then the same again last night, so I'm now three-quarters asleep.  DH goes away tonight for a week's training - what is it about this week and people's husbands being away?! 

BTW, has anyone heard from Daisy1974?  We live near each other, so we were both posting on the local board but she's been quiet for a while now.  Hope she's OK.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

SBF I hope all the test come back fine and time goes quickly till May  

Chantal Welcome to the Woking thread and fingers crossed for taking your frosties to blasts   , if I had more I would love to try that 

Fingers Thanks Hun  

Anekeuk Hope you are ok and not up to mistchief somewhere  

Jules are you bored of your own company yet? It takes me about half an hour 

Hi to Bali, Ali, Crazychick, Monkey, Angie, Myra, Emma, Charlies Mum, Charlie1 and anyone I have missed


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi All

Hello & Welcome Chantal too..

Fingers thank you so much honey for the 'where are we chart'  or should that be 'where is everybody' ?? chart   

Seriously sweetie I put my Nancy gants anti fat pants on back to front this morning.. so I now know where and who we all are he he!!      mm Scan tomorrow at 3.  If any one is about for a free coffee & catch up on Hello mag ^ the Daily mail,  WN at 2.45 I really do treat the WN as a break    put my feet up kind of place.. Literally.. only kidding .. there I go again my daft sense of humour taking over..  

Thanks for the embie stats too.. Last week at Wn i heard that they are no 1 in the UK now so fab  

Now where & how do I put my address here as NOT too invite the whole of my space for a free cloud juice party.. which i , by the way am really looking forward too... I plan to make lot's of cakes Sandwich's etc , a  bit like a champagne high tea with different bubbles.  

Hope you're all well, Tanya I know this must seem like the longest road but you know it's going to whizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz by.. feels like yesterday I started.

I am taking this one day at a time  with lot's of things to keep me busy.. 

& having Elysee.. who I must let you know is really called Chutney.. has been since she was an embryo.. just stuck.. now answers to chutters too mmmm  she keeps me on my toes.. though wish i could lose  the weight. I swear IVF really piles the pounds on.

Since my treatment my Thyroid has packed up..

going to post this before i lose it


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

oooh look I 'm back..

And I see I am replying to myself.  

Back to the weight thing.. mm after this treatment I will make a plan for either seeing a plastic surgeon or purchasing a personal trainer 

it's been a busy weekend I'm quite glad it's over the week day's are less stressful  
Though saying that this week is going to be a bit crazy.. I will find out tomorrow a.) if lining is snug.. should be Feels very heavy.. no kidding by body is soo sensitive, I feel really full.. and 2.) will I need a ga as my hist sal watsit may have fluid in it and need to be emptied.

Oh well off to get some ice cream & raspberries..... Raspberries are part of my one a day   & dairy is fabby for you  Yay!! hope you're all happy too.  as you mey have noticed i'm feeling quite up beat.. thats what a good nights sleep does!! one in a blue moon 
Big hug's to everyone.   

A xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Anekeuk - just a quick one so that you don't invite the whole of the South East to your home   - once we have a definite list you can send personal invites to us via the messaging thingy  

Had a lovely day at work - not  

Chilling on the sofa watching Dancing on Ice that I sky+ earlier.

Dh just rang to say he is sunning himself in San Francisco - it's supposed to be a work trip  

I'm having a sneaky glass of wine while DH is away  

Back later,

Love Jules x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Anekeuk 
In regard to giving your address it's probably best to send everyone going your address by personal message  I hope it starts to fly by because it is really dragging and the last times (one got cancelled) I did the IVF treatment they went so quickly from the beginning. Where did you see the stats on Woking. Good luck for your scan tomorrow I hope your lining is nice and thick


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - good luck for your scan 2moro - I echo what the girls said, pm those of us who are definite as soon as we have a completed list... hope you enjoyed you icecream and raspberries   Please don't put yourself out too much with catering for the meet up and let us know what we can contribute... 

Jules - have a glass for me  

Tanya - I think Aneke was referring to the info I gave her based on the girls on the Woking BFP thread, most of whom had 2 embies back and only 4 sets of twins... so not official stats, just relative to the girls who are FF'ers...

Anyway hope all are well, I'm off to my bed... Nighty night


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Fingers AHHHH  Thanks 

Rightio bed for me night all


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jules/Aneke

Please let me know if you are meeting up, would love to join in (hope you don't think I'm cheeky asking) it has just been a very lonely year (going through the IVF miscarriage and now a BFN) so I'm glad I've finally plucked up the courage to join FF.

Goodnight to you all  sweet dreams!

Foxy xxx



fingersarecrossed said:


> Aneke - good luck for your scan 2moro - I echo what the girls said, pm those of us who are definite as soon as we have a completed list... hope you enjoyed you icecream and raspberries  Please don't put yourself out too much with catering for the meet up and let us know what we can contribute...
> 
> Jules - have a glass for me
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Foxy aka Chantal,

We're meeting at Anekeuk's on the 22nd March. Fingers will be posting a list so if you can make the 22nd let her know so that she can add you to the list. Anekeuk will then pm you her details and address.

I feel for you as I had a m/c at 9w - read my signature but WE WILL GET THERE        

On my second glass of wine - Fingers did ask me to have one for her  

Must be in bed by 11pm - got a mega busy week   

Night night  

Jules x

PS How do you blow bubbles if anyone asks? Don't blow any to me unless it's to get to 7777


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jules

Thanks for letting me know. Glad to see I'm not the only one having wine   it certainly helps with the months of waiting to start the next cycle (at least that's my excuse   )

Well must go now as it's very late. Not looking forward to work but hey suppose I have to pay the bills somehow 

Sweet dreams

Foxy xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone - hope you all had lovely weekends despite the weather last night  

I'm afraid I am a bit behind on the personals so not sure if I can do a complete set of personals but wanted to say hi to Foxy and welcome to the board. I too will be having tx in April/May but another fresh cycle for me this time - good to have another cycle buddy, I think there will be lots of us which is great.

Aneke and Tanya - hope the dregs are going ok, not long now until you get to meet your snowbabies    

Fingers - loads of luck for your scan this week - can't wait to hear whether you have 1 or 2 on board, with sickness starting already I reckon it's 2....

Jules - hope your knee is still ok - do you keep on playing through tx or stop for those weeks? i am doing a fair bit of running at the moment but intend to stop that when I get to dregs 

SBF - good luck for the remaining tests 

A big hello to everyone else out there

I am afraid that I can't make the meet as we are going away for a long, long weekend over Easter - can't wait - things have been so manic that looking forward to some quality relaxing time with dh. I too will be having a few glasses of wine before I start tx again...

Have a good day everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Water Date - 22nd March at Anekeuk's house

Fingers 
TanyaK 
Julesx 
Anekeuk (our hostess with the mostess.... )
smallbutfiesty 
Chantal/Foxyloxy? 

Anybody else?

Monkey - thanks for your good luck wishes although scan isn't till 18th!!    glad youare getting away for a nice relaxing w/end with DH b4 the madness that is tx starts again!!

Jules - thanks for having that glass of wine for me!!  

Gilly - where are you? Hope all is OK honey, haven't heard from you in a little while  

Off to do some work...


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fingers - sorry that I got my dates wrong - a week tomorrow then - I should have remembered that they generally do scans on a Tuesday   - hope this week flies past for you -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know Beanie got her BFP today with levels of 525           

Fingers hope its sunk in now   

Love to all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know Emma - fabulous news.. 

No I don't think it'll sink in for another few months yet!!   Hope you are doing OK hon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You wait till your scan, then it will all seem surreal again   

Yeah doing fine thanks all day nausea which im grateful for and my lower tummy has popped out and gone hard already


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

congrats Beanie

Fingers - let it sink in hun!!! 

Emma - Lovely picture hun. Sorry about the nausea but its worth it. 


kjlkjlkkllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllkkkkkkkkkklll  <- sorry Amy typing again. Must get her her own laptop!

Hope you ladies enjoy your water date!

Still trying to get my head (and DH's) around going back to the clinic. I think he will be a bit more open once the house is sorted...... 
Deb


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

hello all

As for the 22nd.. the more the merrier... & as for the catering, well simple but elegant.

When you here where I normally cater... I think i can probably manage a platter of cup cakes &  a sarnie for friends with a chilled cloud juice  .

Hope you're all having a tip top Monday.. all chilled here well actually windy & I think our garden is about to flood, quite sureal to see our boat on the lawn with fish swimming beneath it. 

Just returned from our scan mmmm BUM BUM BUM, My lining is at 7 so my progy watsit has been increased to 8mg & I have another scan on Friday.. hopefully all well  then , so et next wednesday.

Be back later with peronals xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Beanie Congrats on you BFP   

Anekeuk    That it all starts thickening up nicely     

Fingers I was just thinking last night that I need to ask when you scan is, you'll be able to show us the pics on Sat if you want to 

Emma I hope you and the twins are doing well xx

Monkey Enjoy your week end away you and DH  

Deb I love Amy's writing

Still stabbing but nothing to report from me 

Tanya


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening all

Congratulations, Beanie! 

Did anyone else find that metformin (Glucophage) made them dizzy in the mornings?  I'm sure my class thought I was drunk, as I taught most of the first lesson hanging onto the side of my whiteboard  

Very intrigued about the 22nd - I have mental pictures of you all (a real picture of Tanya - you are very glamourous!) which are probably totally wrong! 

'Scuse the lack of personals - am just dashing off to aqua-aerobics which I am sooooooooo rubbish at as I don't know my left from my right (no, really, I don't). 

Hope everything is going well for you all. 

SBF xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

What a day.. busy busy busy,,

Chutters was on an endurance record to see how long she could stay awake for from 7am    well she beat me.. I was knackered at 10am ho hum play play play time ALL the time.

Tanya  woo hoo not long till base line.. Fingers how are you?? things sinking in yet?

I'm feeling uber positive about everything    even though last night was my last jab!! woo hoo tonight is my first jab  how confusing 
4 more to goxx

Sorry for the me me e mail

I will be around later, T hope you're not too puffed out  

XXXX


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Mega congrats Beanie   - so happy for you             

Ta for letting us know Emma   and you 8w already fantastic  

Doing dinner for 1   back later


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Jules I'll come and have some too with you..though I've already had a roast chicken dinner (yes I'm a pig) 

A You do make me laugh! Chutney go to bed for Mummy    You lost me with the last jab first jab 

SBF  I scare myself half the time  it's amazing what a ton of slap and GHD's can do especially with my frizzy hair  but yes it would be nice to see some pics before the meet so we know who's who. So far I'll know who I am 

Talking of bad hair I caught in the wind and rain on the way to work and had no brush with me


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

helloooo
Jules Honey I just read your history..   I hope my hug goes someway to let you know someone is thinking of you xx

I feel like such a fraud on FF xx  Gosh earlier my whingy pops about my lining booo.. 

Oh Tanya honey I celebrated my last jab last night with a lemonade.. only to be told today, that I must carry on stabbin my thigh   
Consolation is a o% shandy.. with a prick prick ping.. poor dh the kitchen is half painted thus the only one getting the freshest most organic food is chutney... who in turns offers her grub to Guinness    those too are a thick as thieves.

I will attempt to put a photo up in a mo.

I just wanted to say thank you all.. your support has been marvelous   xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahh I see, looking forward to meeting Chutney Guinness .... Oh and of course you  so where is the photo


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Just checking my pic to see if it's imported ( don't mind meeee)  Flip I can make a chocolate souffle.. can i import a picture aagghh  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

All done you should all have Anekeuk's address for Sat 22nd and you can blame me if you haven't, Pm me if it doesn't come through and I'll send it again 

Anekeuk I had to set up on photobucket then I could post photos on here from there, I don't know if thats any help


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Couldn't be bothered to cook after all    So just had a cheese and tomato sandwich - how sad! Not very healthy I know but I had a healthy breakfast and lunch  

Off to see if DH is on Skype - 7hr time difference is a nightmare   "I get up when he goes to bed, he gets up while I'm finishing work, I get home and he's in the office, I'm off to bed as he's finishing work" and then it all starts again   Roll on Saturday morning.

Back later..................................


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls...   
Beanie....congrats on your BFP   
Emma.....wow 8 weeks already, the photo is cool  
Hi foxy welcome to the mad house.
Sorry girls cant make the 22nd as doing Easter things wiv DH. Hope you fun   
Missin Dh like crazy and hes not back until Sat    he rang me from India and said the weather is too hot and so is the food.
I have just finished painting the lounge and do not look a pretty sight. Off for a scrub in the bath in a bit.
Popped into Nuffield last week for bloods and am due to start in just under 2 weeks on the SP.....same drugs but they will put 3 embies back........
Catch up soon
xxxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

AliPali - fab news that you'll be starting in under 2 weeks   So glad to hear they will put 3 embies back         already got my fingers and toes crossed        

What time is DH back? Mine arrives Heathrow at 11.25am on Saturday. If your DH is flying back to Heathrow around that time we could have a girlie goss 

DH just rang me - he's well pi**ed off with his US colleagues. He made more money for the company last year than any of his colleagues but due to them having lower targets than him - their overall percentage (not sure how they work it out   ) was higher than his so the top award went to his German colleague who only made half the money DH did   DH is really deflated as he's worked his boll**ks off all year   His boss in the UK was gobsmacked too. I've told him to rise above it and keep his gob shut   Only 4 more days in their company  

Early night for me


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Quicky.. morning

Beanie hello & congrats too.. yay! fantastic,it's put a huge smile on my face.

Last night called Dh to do the photo for me.. no can doo.. however will try your suggestion Tanya, thank you.

As for hubbies mm Mine works away too, so completely understand, Some of family live in mumbai where are family charity is based & dh goes over some times, once returned with really bad food poisening 16 curries in 5 day's boy he was shabby  

Question, I have had my prog dose up't has this happenend to any one else Or am i a bit spaecial   & One nurse said take them throughout the day.. one said morning & evening ,,   ??


Right off to figure out photo bucket 

xxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all, 

Just wanted to say...

*Beanie*......
What wonderful news!!! Congratulations to you both!!   
              

Lots of love,

Angie x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you for all your lovely messages girls, it means a lot  

Fingers, many many congratulations on your recent announcement - I'm so pleased for you and your DH.  I reckon it's twins    and can't wait to read all about your scan.  

Jules, thanks for popping onto the ARGC site to post a message too, I'm really touched.    Hope you are keeping well.

Good luck to you all with your treatment.  

Beanie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Beanie     If i've got twins - I reckon you have too!! Soooooo happy for you


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Really disasterous day - me me me post coming up, so I beg forgiveness before I start...

Started this morning with 8 bloods and a swab at WN.  Fainted during blood 5, so had to do the whole head between knees, change to other arm thing.  Arrived at school, ran around madly trying to sort out my class, then had a 'funny turn' during a staff meeting and had to be driven home.  Now all the other teachers think I'm pregnant - ironic or what?

I'm now feeling really strange - if I turn around it's like the world around me keeps going, or if I walk fast it's as if the ground is moving up and down.  I've booked a phone appointment with the doc, as I don't want to drive to the surgery.    I don't know if this is purely a physical thing, or if it's part of my stressed-out state.  

Either way, the most pressing thing is whether to go to school tomorrow.  I'm worried about fainting in front of the class as it would scare them, and it's also PE all afternoon, so it's all very active.  The other side of the argument is that I may well be fine tomorrow, so I could go in.  It's a real pain for my colleagues to have to find supply cover and I'm very aware of the amount of pressure that someone going sick puts everyone else under.  

Sorry for being so self-focused, but I really don't know what to do and DH is away - thank goodness for this message board!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awww bless SBF - sounds like your blood pressure may be on the low side, I would try and drink lots of fluid. Hope the doc calls you soon and puts your mind at rest. Realistically I don't think you can make a decision about going back until you know how you feel in the morning.. you have to listen to your body and do what it is telling you and try not to worry about your colleagues (easier said than done I know!).. 

Hope you feel better soon honey - let us know what the doc says


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Evening all

Only got five mins.. sbf..

I hope you're feeling better by the time you read this..

Me personnally would take a day off.. I like you,  have a stressful job, & I also know that when we take a day off the pressure that collegues go through can be immense. However you need to be 100% to look after your self & your troops.

My sis in law is a head mistress of a busy primary school & she works & works & does more work.. & is always sick!!!! 
Take stock honey & reacharge your batteries..
I have deliberately put some gramma & spellin erros  in this msg.. if you can spot all 10 go in if not stay home.. here's a big hug to get you on your way!!   

Aneke xxxxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you, Fingers and Aneke 

The doc says I have labrinythitis (spelt completely not like that!) which is a vertigo-ish kind of thing.  Not much anyone can do  - I just have to sit it out but not drive or stand for long periods (so that solves the work query - 'This Morning' and 'Loose Women' for me tomorrow!).  Still feeling horribly guilty but about school, but I'd feel worse if I caused an accident by driving in...

Right, that's enough about me...

Crumbs, Beanie and Fingers - you could be having       between you! 

Aneke - I know nothing about prog yet, but hopefully someone else can help you out.   How're you getting on with photobucket?

Jules - hope your DH is moving to somewhere where he is more appreciated!

Thanks for doing the address message, Tanya! 

I won't be putting up a photo as it would be catastrophic if a parent from school saw me on here - as a teacher, you only have to cough and it whizzes round the playground that you're on your deathbed!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - poor you - labrynthitis is horrid   Enjoy This Morning and Loose Women   as for 4 x   let's wait and see shall we  

I would put a photo up but don't have any!! Seriously, I avoid the camera at all costs and I think the last photo I have of me is pre digital cameras!! 

Aneke - I've never had FET or any embies to freeze so know nothing about progynova - I'm sure someone will know though - although I reckon you're special   Got your address through thanks. Mmmm you can make choc souffle  

Tanya - hows the jabbing - do you feel like a pin cushion yet  

Ali - what day do you start so I can put you on list.?? What colour did you do your lounge? Can you come and do mine? Good about them putting 3 embies back - I feel that 3 will be your lucky number       

Hope you other lovelies are doing well. Off to GP tomorrow to tell her my news and get some more bum bullets so may be on a bit later in day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Fingers yep I feel like a pin cushion but I have yet to bruise myself .. So I'm not doing too bad (you know what I'm going to end up doing tomorrow now)  

SBF Take it easy hun and watch lots of day time tv  

Aneke This is my first FET so I'm no good on the advice front too, sorry 

Ali Thats great that they are putting back three    Do you know when your EC and ET will be roughly? Good luck hun.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Aneke - how many days have you been taking the progynova? I was on 2 tablets a day (morning and evening) for the first 6 days. Then went to 3 tablets a day (morning, midday and evening). You just need to spread them evenly over the day depending how many you have to take.

SBF -  whoa - what a day you have had. Take all the good advice and rest   Enjoy This Morning and Loose Women   When I work from home - they are always on in the background  

Fingers - it would make my day if you and Beanie had 4 beans between you         Only 1 more week to scan day        

Tanya - no bruises tomorrow   Oh yes I am bored with my own company so now have plans for the rest of the week   Out to dinner tomorrow for one of the netball girls Birthday in Guildford, out Thursday night for dinner with a friend in Woking and out to lunch with work on Friday!!! DH will moan that I haven't missed him   Better start the diet again on Saturday  

 Angie -         for you.

Ali - 3 embies - this will be you time        

Had 2 quick calls from DH tonight YYYAAAYYY!!!! Done my ironing and washed the spare room bedding ready for the next guests - whoever they may be  

Watching sh*te on tv as I can't sleep   I'm going to be knackered in the morning  

Ta ta and love to all,

Jules x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Morning..

Thanks jules for the progy advice.. I have to take 4 so i am taking 1 at 8 2 at 2 & 1 at 10.. I looked back at my ivf & i was 7.5 at transfer so fingers crossed ro Fiday 10 scan  

Tanya jabs, OUCH, weird but they seem easier when you have half the amount mm  

Hope you're feeling better today sbf

XX


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just popping on to say hello to everyone

Beanie - huge congratulations on your BFP    - so pleased for you

SBF - hope a day on the sofa makes you feel much better - sounds like a nasty illness

Jules and Ali -    - hope the days pass quickly until your dhs arrive home

Ali - not long now for you    - it's going to be your turn   

Tanya - glad the jabbing is going smoothly so far - when's your scan?   

Aneke - hope that lining is building up nicely - not heard of having to take 4 tablets - you are definitely special  

Hi Angie - hope all ok with you 

Fingers - how are you today? Hpoe you are still feeling ropey  (in the nicest possible way)

Not much of interest to report from me - I reckon it's about a month to go now until I start dregs - looking forward to getting started again   . Busy planning dh and my little holiday - wish we were going for longer than 5 days though!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello

I am at the WN & have just had our 1st round of ICSI tx, sadly BFN. We are hoping to do FET at the end of April & I was wondering if anyone could recommend an accupunturist in the Guildford / Godalming area.

Also - Mr Curtis did our tx and was adamant that we only put 1 back in and they're still saying it will depend on the quality of the embryos once defrosted as to whether they put 1 or 2 back in for FET - but I want 2! Has anyone else had this? Apparently because I am classed as 'young'(!) and there isn't anything wrong with me & they are trying to limit the number of twins...

Sorry for the questions (and rant) - congrats to those who have recently received their BFP &   for those waiting / going through tx at the moment.

Wombly x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

ggrr just lost a long mail.. think my computer mouse has a mind of it's own  

Monkey thank you for the kind words, really need them today, bloody hormones are getting the best of me bboo 

Wombly

Heloo, I'm sure the lovely girls here will have lot's of thoughts on tsf & ? many.
Us dh & I put a lot of thought into what would happen if we had a twin pgcy.. like my health space  money  etc & decided yes we would be  fine.. so we agreed on two. If you & your dh feel the same then I think that it's your choice, & you need to be clear on this.

However.. as you may know there is a lot of ill feeling in the press & with the hfea re multiple prgcs & the burden on the health system.

May I ask a personnal question though.. Why Icsi.. The reason I ask this is...  i will post as i don't wish to lose this xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

a ha.. me replying to myself again   

This was something I wanted to talk about on our cloud juice day..

After my last ET the embryologist Lovely lady came to see me in a groggy state & said
" you have 12 egg's  (great I only have 1 ovary so I was quite impressed) However we feel your chances of fertilisation would be better if we converted 6 egg's to icsi & did 6 ivf. mm well any one who has been through this would understand that  we all wish to improve our chances so we said Yes... then she said that would be another1000.  fine.

As it turned out the 6 ivf fertilised & 3 icsi the same mmmm 2 ifv were tsf & 2 from each were frozen. 

Now I'm not smoking wacky backy or anything But I see a lot of wonderful ladies have had icsi mm which got me thinking.
also I understand the others on my e retrieval day also converted I would like to think this is a coincidence.

Any thoughts or are my crazy pills taking over the asylum?? xxxx  that i'm not going  

A xxxxxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Aneke

I think I understand your question   - the reason we did ICSI is when they checked the sperm for fertilisation the antibodies were 100% for 1 type & 90% for another type so basically the only chance they were going to have of fertilising was if we did ICSI, they said we could try a bit of IVF too if we wanted but I wanted to give all of them the best chance just in case, but we were expecting to do ICSI anyway so was ready with the extra 1000 bucks.

So if are implying that maybe they are trying to persuade people to go to ICSI to make more money (& probably help their fertilisation rates) then I don't know as we didn't really have a choice. It is a good question & point though as I'm not sure many people would say no if its offered because we all want to give it the best chance don't we. Anyway - the cynic in me would say anything is possible but I like to think they have our best interests at heart really  

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Wombly 
Welcome to the thread  Like you I was told they only want to put back one because they classed me as young (boy I don't feel it!)  but when it came to my IVF my eggs ok but not great so they did put back two it was BFN  So because they did put back two last time and I got a BFN they are going to put back two for this FET. So I would push for two to be put back it's your money for the tx 

Aneke     

Hi everyone I'm on my lunch so can't really concentrate and I'm on a course tonight so probably won't get on later  So I'll speak to you all tomorrow 

Tanya


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

It's a tricky one, Wombly - hope you get a happy outcome.  It's difficult when they tell you you're 'young' as even though I'm 31, my friends all had babies when we were 28 so I feel old and having to ttc for ages before being able to get this process started doesn't help!  At the end of the day, it's your babies, your body and your choice.  So give 'em  !

Thanks for all your nice messages - I'm better today but still wobbly on my feet, so I won't be at school again tomorrow.  Broke a plate this morning as I couldn't judge where the worksurface was, but this is an improvement on yesterday when I broke a cup and a glass!  Perhaps tomorrow I won't break anything!  

SBFxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Wombly said:


> Hi Wombly
> 
> I might be able to help with your query. I too have Mr Curtis and when I did IVF last May, he would only transfer one embryo. However, this was primarily because I got OHSS quite badly although he did also say it was because I was young and had too high a risk of twins. Unfortunately although I got a BFP I miscarried at 8 weeks so was even more devastated that they had refused to transfer 2 embryos. When I had my first FET transfer in February, the clinic were initially trying to suggest I only transfer 1, but I stuck to my guns and insisted on 2 (as FET carries a lower chance of success). Anyhow, as it turned out my FET was sadly a BFN!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Bubble tastic 

A xxxxx well 10


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's my ten pennies worth.............

We were down for ICSI on our first attempt due to DH having high antibodies. However, on the day - his sample was perfect and we converted to IVF   They collected 11 eggs and 7 fertilised and 2 embryos were transferred - BFN.

However, on the second attempt, DH's sample was back to it's sluggish self and we went for all ICSI - 18 eggs collected and 16 set up for ICSI - 14 fertilised, 3 embryos transferred and 5 suitable for freezing - BFP but m/c at 9w.

So I think they really make the decision on IVF/ICSI on the day. 

Wombly - if you go in with good arguments as to why you want 2 transferred - they are open to persuasion. Emma whose just had her BFP at ARGC recently - persuaded Mr R to take her embies to blast and they don't normally do that at WN.

So stick to your guns and I'm sure you'll be able to get them to transfer 2. 

Good luck  

Right off to get ready for my night out YYYAAAYYY!!!

Jules x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes I think Jules is definitely right on this one, if you go in with a good argument and stick to your guns they are quite reasonable and can be persuaded. I managed it  

Foxy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just stopping us from falling off page 1   

Wombly - I think you need to be fitm and tell them that is what you want. I can understand all the arguments for SET but when you are so desperate for baby you are willing to take the risks. I was prepared for a fight on my recent tx but they agreed with me that 2 should go back.. I think because it was the 1st time I had got to ET in 3 cycles.

SBF - hope you are feeling better today and have stopped breaking things   

Hello other lovely ladies


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Re your discussion on ETs. It was recommended that we only have one embie transferred due to my age and quality of embies.  However as we were having FET we were given the choice of one or two.  We were under Mr. Brook, but Mr. Curtis did the transfer.  Our preferance was one embie unless more than one had to be thawed - in which case I didn't want to discard one.  In the end we had two transferred as two embies were thawed.  

Soulcsyter


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Gosh, it's so hard to know what to do - I hope this is all helping you, Wombly.  What does Mr. Wombly think? 

Hope you had a good night out, Jules - where did you go?

Still off school, not going back tomorrow as I don't think I should be looking after lots of smalls until I can stand up properly!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Flip.. finally the mad house has returned to some semblence of calm ahhhhhhhh & breath..

There is one thing to keep your self busy & another to be crazy  a chick.. from here on in & am not doing a thing  
SBF  Hope you're feeling oodles better, It's enough to contend with without the (watsit you've got) 

Everyone is very quiet today. Chutney has fineally gone down for a nap, been up since 7am. also my mother came, have not seen her since december as she has been traveling.. oh not not your hippy sort, just taken six months out to see the world some more. any way chutters screamed her head off, I think she was confused with the vibes I usually give her for the MIL  

Me present Naaah.. chutters a whole flippin wardrobe mm, nice one mum.

Dh away tonight.. bliss, double episode of Holby city.. and supper for one yay!

Scan in the am so fingers crossedx  hope everyone is well xxxx

Tanya how was your course? and any news from my mail??

Axx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all 

wanted to pop back and thank everyone for the advice they gave a few weeks ago when I asked about blastocyst   (especially those who PMed me ). 
Well what I didn't mention was that I had just had my EC   Luckily we had enough embryos to take to blastocyst and I had two transfered. And I'm pregnant!   And my scan on Tuesday showed TWO heartbeats! We're still in shock but feel so very lucky and just praying things go smoothly from now on.

Good luck to everyone going through/about to go through treatment    

Debs
xx

PS. And I must say a huuuuuge congratulations to Emma!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopesprings Wow that is great news       well done 

Aneke Yes the course was very intresting I'm a Deputy manager of a nursery and it was a course on special needs, I learnt a lot. It was a six part course. How are you have you been for anymore scans or is it tomorrow? (the drugs are messing with my brain) 

Hi everyone I hope you are all well, I'm off to a quiz night so won't be on later 

Tanya xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations Hope - that's fantastic news       - WN seems on a bit of a roll at the moment - long may it continue   

I am very interested in the fact that they took your embies to blastocyst this time - are WN getting more keen on that? I am definitely going to ask when I go for my consultation in a couple of weeks. 

Re the one vs two debate we had one put back the 1st fresh cycle (on WN's advice) which ended in a BFN and then 2 put back on the next fresh cycle which ended in a BFP with both embies initially implanting. However I am wondering whether next time we should go with one embie at blast but will see what WN say.

In the debate re ICSI/IVF we didn't have a great fertilisation rate on my first fresh cycle and WN said that they might advise that we had ICSI on the 2nd fresh cycle - however, they left the decision up to us and when it came down to ec day we said that we wanted to go with ivf again if dh's sample was ok and they said fine - and we had a much better fertilisaton result that time around (9 out of 11 rather than 9 out of 17 first fresh cycle)

Anyway have a great evening all - sorry for lack of personals but need to leave the office

By the way more great news did you see that Pots has had her baby - Henry - there is a birth announcement on the bun in the oven section.

xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Many Congrats HopeSprings on your news     that is fantastic!! It is so nice to go on here tonight and see more and more      - maybe 2008 will be a great year for all those of us still trying  

I have a blastocyst transfer at WN due in May 08 (obviously fingers crossed that they get to blastocyst). WN didn't offer, I had to ask for a blastocyst transfer but I think they agreed because I had enough to do it with. 

Well off now to watch my taped Eastenders    ...... the exciting wild life I live eh?

Foxy xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your replies - v. helpful. Mr Wombly agrees & wants 2 transfered too so we will be pushing for that. We have the FET implications appt. on 25th March (day after Mr Wombly's 40th!) and we should be able to start with the next AF beginning of April.  

Foxy - I was very interested in you having  blasts at WN & I hope they are getting more into it, I know its a specialist area but it has such a higher success rate. We only have 4 embies on ice so probably won't be able to do it this time but I would like to try & go to blasts with our next fresh cycle. Wishing you lots of luck for May  

Hopesprings - congratulations on your BFP - wishing you a happy & health pregnancy!!

Aneke - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Tanya - what stage are you at? I do evening classes - which I fouhd really hard during my last treatment, especially when it came to stimms! I was either doing the injections in the college toilet or in the carpark - v. dodgy!  

SBF - yes I know what you mean - I am also 31 but all my friends are now starting to plan at least their 2nd children (and we all started planning the first together! )

Jules - did your DH do anything differently to achieve a good SA result? I had DH on Wellman tablets but didn't seem to make a lot of difference in the end!

Hello also to Soulcyster, Monkey, Fingers & anyone else & thanks for all your words of wisdom. 

Also - did anyone have any recommendations for an accupuncturist?

Friday tomorrow - yay!!

Wombly x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Hope on your BFP   
and congrats Pots on the birth of your precious baby Henry........dont forget to post some pics 
Fingers.....is your scan tomorrow or Mon......i bet its double trouble    cant wait to find out ....oh and my start date is March 26th.
Hope everyone else is doing ok. Glad its Friday tomorrow.
Thanks to all who sent me good luck wishes for my 5th cycle........please please let it work.
Catch up real soon
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations, Hope    It is so lovely when there's a bfp - it can happen! 

Love to everyone else - not feeling too well atm, may post again later. 

Love SBF xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hope - huge  congratulations hun.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start* 

Ali Pali - starting again 26th March
Bali - starting again soon
Minow
Angel1980 
smallbutfiesty
DollyS 
Karen1975 - hopefully starting again soon
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Wildcats - going to the USA
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April - appt 28Mar
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Foxyloxy - starting FET again April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starts d/regging approx 21st April
Angie - starting again in August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*  
Tanya FET cycle started March 5th
Anekeuk ET ?

*PUPO*     

*Waiting for 1st scan*      
Fingers !!

*Congratulations *   
Soulcyster -  EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member -   It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 -  EDD 20th October
HopeSpringsEternal   It's Twins!! EDD?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought I'd post an updated list before the weekend.

Ali - my scan isn't till Tuesday and the days are going so slow !!

Great news on Henrys arrival - well done Pots!!

Hope - fabulous news - well done you - can you let me know your EDD so I can update the list...   

Hope everyone else is doing OK - sorry not much time at mo but love to you all


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Fingers thanks for the updated list  I hope Tues comes quick 

Jules Your Dh is back tomorrow isn't he?    

Aneke How did it go today to had another scan today didn't you? Are you having ET Mon      

I have been the biggest B***h the last 24 hrs poor DH is getting it all in the neck  Fingers crossed the witch will come over the week end. So there will be none of the will it won't it turn up before my baseline on Wed


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello

Congrats on the Bfps.....  fantastic news      

Also thank you Fingers for the updated list, Glad someone knows whats going on  
My scan was booooooooo, pants today & my lining has jumped a massive 1 since Monday so currently sitting at 7.1 buggernuts

However my last tsf was 7.5 so thats acceptable, they have  now given me patches too.. They are making me knackered had a lovely nap this afternoon which is unlike me .

Dh rushed back from work after the scan as I was feeling very low.      I'm close to calling time on the whole thing.. Though saying  that Maybe at this rate Tanya & I will be on the TWW wait together. by the way T,  I was on AF for my first scan apparently you're supposed to be  I could be wrong.. 

Right I'm tempted to have a glass of wine xxx   have a super duper evening xx

ps I think you're all wonderfulxx  

Looking forward to next saturday Alot!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep on AF is fine but if it doesn't come but tues they will have to put me back till it comes  (I love the word buggernuts)  Aneke if you need to chat or txt you have my number x

Right I'm off to bed to watch spiderman 3 and I have acupuncture in the morning


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello ladies

Hope no one minds but I just wanted to say hi to everyone. Not been around on this board (or the BFP one for that matter) for ages really as we moved house at Christmas and altho have been on mat leave there just doesn't seem enough hours in the day.

Sounds like there is a bit of a BFP thing going on at WN atm, long may it continue. Congratulations to Soulcyster, Emma (well done hun, such fab news!), Gilly and Hope. Fingers hope everything OK with you too! 

*Monkey* - I often think of you and have everything crossed for your next tx, it has just got to be your time. 

*Ali* - Best of luck for your next tx.  

Hello to Karen, Minow, Bali, Jules, Angie, Myra and everyone else. Wishing you lots of luck what ever stage of tx /waiting to start you are at.

lol

Barney xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one to say Barney Bear - you are so close and all my best wishes for you and your little bundle of joy  

DH just phoned - he's at the airport and we'll be back together in 12 hours  

Hope - absolutely fantastic news  

Had a trauma today   Lovely physio man has discharged me   He got me running and testing my knee at 8am this morning and although I'm happy to be officially back at netball   I just have my dreams now  

Officially on the wagon from tomorrow   Had 3 days of being naughty and drinking copious amounts of wine   

12 hours to DH being at Heathrow - can't wait


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

hellooooo

I have a whoping 1.5 hours for a lovely bath, Dh has taken chutters to choose taps for the kitchen, blimey he knows how to treat a girl.

Dh has her on Sat mornings as he plays hockey for Guildford in the Afternoon. then this afternoon we are going swimming 

Yay jules Dh back home soon    have fun 

Tanya hope Spiderman was fun & acupuncture was not too painful, I can do these jabs with my eyes closed now , actually i usually do  

I'm feeling better today, though not too hopeful still.. weird just want it all to be over really.

Fingers good luck with your scan  i'm very excited for you.

Best go soak!!!

Ax


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

O.k I'm back.. Just had a quick shower. Boo wearing patches so no bath today However used DH VVV expensive shower gel bliss  

Had a chat with myself & feel much better, These drugs are sending me cuckoo   So am sorry for the downer.

I have no right to be so miserable & ungrateful    but the roller coaster has gotten the best of me, I'm now jumping back on with a crash helmet So Bring it on 

Also MIL has invited us for easter again!!! and will be on the tww so am not going,  but they will see this as me being obstinent (don't know about fet)

When I was blessed with BFP  (chutney) I called her  and her stock reply was ' I wish I could be happy for you, however the only person I can think about right now is Me!).. so we clearly don't see eye to eye about fertility treatment.mmm


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Also has not forgiven me for marrying her youngest son mm anyone in the same position?  

Also I could reaaly do with some advice re, womb lining, has anyone else had this delay before?  

O.k off to dry my locks.

Hope you're all having a fantastic day, ps jules I did not hit the wine last night though I was dreaming of you  

xxxxxxxxxxx happy day's xxx

Tanya look up Angry kid, I have a feeling you'll love it xx (google)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Aneke
I found you on face book and asked you to be my friend  Chutney looks very cute on your profile pic  
I fell asleep watching spider Man it was that good  but acupuncture was really nice, thanks.
I'm glad that you are feeling more positive   My MIL is lovely sorry I'm no help there, I'll try and have a look at angry kid later but off baby sitting two till seven for a 20 months girls she is lovely 

Jules Dh must be back by now enjoy catching up!

Hi Barney bear good luck hun  I hope it all goes smoothly x

I hope you are all having a good weekend 

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

What a horrid day today, we need some sunshine to make us feel springlike not wind and rain  

Tanya - glad acu is going OK. How did the babysitting go? Hope AF arrived - here's a little AF dance just in case                    

Jules - hope DH is back and you are having a lovely 'romantic' weekend  

Aneke - can't help re: womb lining having never had FET before. I think the drugs send us all cuckoo, I'm still feeling the effects ( or it might just be my hormones!! Poor DH!!)

Barney - lovely to 'see' you.. can't believe how quickly your pg has flown by!! Wishing you the very best of luck, can't wait to see piccies 

SBF - hope you are feeling better now hon  

HOpe all you other ladies are tucked up nice and warm. I have to get ready to go to Mum and Dads for dinner.. talk to you all later xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Fingers Thanks for the dance  I can feel it on it's way but still no show as of yet. Babysitting was good the little girl is sooo cute  Not to long now till your scan  

Aneke thanks for last night 

Well what I forgot to mention is that I was doing the sports relief 3 mile run in Staines today. So you can imagine how happy I was doing it in this weather but I done it in 38 mins which I'm pleased with  

Talk about slow I knew it was all a bit weird but I never took the time to work it out all this time I thought I'd be stimming for two weeks but I worked it out at baby sitting and they have got me down as 3 weeks 1 day stimming, which I'm a bit miffed about as I don't want to keep pumping drugs into my body for any longer than I have to. Even on my last IVF I was only stimming for 17 day not 22  I'm going to give them a call tomorrow to find out more!

I hope everyone is well and enjoying the week end   

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - do you mean d/regging for 3 weeks? I didn't think you stimmed on a FET cycle.. It may be that as it falls over Easter you are d/regging a touch longer.. still worth checking with WN though.. 

Am off for an early night - talk  to you all 2 moro!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Fingers No not the D/reg, I'll be doing that for two weeks roughly then from Wed (If I get to have my baseline) they have me down for just over 3 weeks thickening the lining, I'm just worried I'll end up ov before they even do the scan on the 4th April then they aren't due to go back till the 9th, I've been scanning the internet and most clinics do about 4 scans for FET I'll have just the baseline and the one on the 4th. Any how I'm going to call them in the morning and see what they say  xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - hope you had good weekends. Fingers - not long now until your scan - how exciting    

Tanya - just wanted to pop and say that I think it's quite normal for the FET cycle to take longer than a fresh cycle - I remember being surprised when I had my FET that it seemed much longer than the fresh one - I think it is generally to do with fitting in with WN's schedules as to when then can defrost and then transfer the embies. I don't think you need to worry about ovulation though as I think the drugs stop that. Anyway you have probably called WN by now but I just thought I would try and set your mind at rest  

Hi Jules - hope dh is back safely and you had a lovely weekend together  

Aneke - hope that lining has thickened up nicely over the weekend  when's your next scan?

Ali - just over a week to go    I am feeling very positive for you   

Hello Charlie's Mum, SBF, Foxyloxy, Wombly and anyone I have forgotten (sorry)

Well a short week for me this week - only 3 days of work and then off on holiday on Thursday (only until Tuesday but still can't wait). Af is due to arrive while we are away so will then be on countdown to day 21 and tx - bring on the drugs    - not looking forward to being back on the wagon    but all in a good cause I know!


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Very, very, very good luck for tomorrow fingers - I'll be thinking of you. 

Your MIL sounds rather difficult, Aneke - hope she'll be more supportive of you in times to come. 

Well done on the run, Tanya - 38 minutes sounds very respectable! 

FET sounds very complicated -   to those of you going through it atm. 

So looking forward to meeting some of you! 

SBF xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one to say DH is home safe and sound and things have been lovely   

Fingers - good luck for your scan        

Been out with the girls again tonight   Definitely on the wagon from tomorrow  

 everyone    

Love Jules x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Fingers......any news yet ?
Dont keep us in suspense tooooooo long. What time were you there today?? My DH had to go and have bloods done at 10 u might have seen him. 
Hi to all you other lovely woking gals......have to be quick as i am using a school laptop
xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just a quickie from me to update you - will catch up properly later. 

ONE lovely heartbeat seen on my scan this morning, bean of 6.9mm, due 7th November. Scan again in 2 weeks time! 

Poor Lindsay looked at me and asked if I was OK, I was PETRIFIED and obviously it showed on my face   She was really good in quickly locating the sac and the h/b, I very nearly passed out walking from the waiting room to the scan room I was that scared!! But all worth it to see our lovely bean


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fantastic news fingers - so pleased for you     .  I know what you mean about going into the scanning room, absolutely terrifying....

Have a brilliant evening celebrating 

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fantastic News Fingers   So very pleased!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Fingers that is great news         Well done hun  

Monkey thats for the advice. I didn't ring them in the end, but I had to today as it's a no show from the    So my baseline won't be tomorrow 

Aneke good luck from ET on Fri and thawing the eggs on Thurs    

Hi SBF, Ali, CharliesMum, Jules, Bali and anyone that I have missed 

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - are you sure you are up to having us round on Sat if ET isn't till Fri? Good luck with the thaw and transfer sweetie..  

Tanya    typical that AF hasn't turned up when you wanted it to    hope it arrives very soon, here's another AF dance to hurry it along           

Hope all you other ladies are doing well


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NEW LIST - LET ME KNOW IF ANY CHANGES TO BE MADE

*Waiting to start* 

Ali Pali - starting again 26th March
Bali - starting again soon
Minow
Angel1980 
smallbutfiesty
DollyS 
Karen1975 - hopefully starting again soon
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Wildcats - going to the USA
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April - appt 28Mar
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Foxyloxy - starting FET again April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starts d/regging approx 21st April
Angie - starting again in August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*  
Tanya FET cycle started March 5th
Anekeuk ET 21st March
Charlie1 start d/regs on 7th March

*PUPO*     

*Waiting for 1st scan*   

*Congratulations *   
Soulcyster -  EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member -   It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 -  EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - -   It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers -  EDD 7th November


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Fingers It's great to see your name is on the congratulations part


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I know isn't it fab?


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone  

Fingers many congrats on your news today          I remember practically not sleeping the whole night before! You must be so happy and relieved today. 

Tanya sorry to hear the dreaded   hasn't arrived! I know what a pain that feels like, at the moment I'm waiting for mine to come (naturally) before I can even ring the clinic to tell them I'm ready to go again. As my cycles can go up to 60 days due to PCO it feels like an eternity to wait and I'm starting to wonder if April/May for the next FET was a bit of a unrealistic prediction on my part!

Ladies any ideas on coping strategies between cycles to prevent yourself going completely    

Aneke sorry to hear you were feeling fed up with it all........I completely understand. I felt the same at the start of this week, probably made worse by the fact that I'm fed up with my job and have resisted leaving it because I keep hoping and     any day for the wonderful   and then wonder what if I don't get it for several more years.........can I really stay in a job I hate that long?!

Well off now to watch some telly. I think I mentioned many moons ago that DH and I may be going away for the Easter weekend. If we are, although I'm looking forward to it, it unfortunately means I won't be able to come on Saturday. Anyhow, I'll let you know as soon as possible. Just out of curiousity how often do you guys generally meet up??

Sending you lots of   and plenty of      

Foxy X


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Fantastic news Fingers          bet you and DH r on   
Foxyloxy......i think you may need a few of these     did that help a tiny it  
and Aneke too    good luck wiv ET on Fri   
Tanya...here is an AF dance from me 2                   
love to u all Ali xxxxxxx who is much happier now DH is back from India


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers and DH soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you        

      

 hello everyone - catch up properly tomorrow as I'm manic at work and need my bed  

Love Jules x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay, Fingers!  Hope you are having a lovely time up there on cloud 9!  

Yay again! 

SBF xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi

Girls

A BIG THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. I am feeling great happy and up beat.. that'll be the hormones again & throwning cars around brands hatch yesterday woo hoo  

Just popping out just wanted to say hi.. Also it's been suggested we put off Saturday to the following saturday . I would prefer that & more ladies will be around yay!!  

Sat the 29th  xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - glad you are feeling upbeat - 29th is OK with me  

Thanks for all your congrats     talk to you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS FINGERS ON SEEING YOUR BABY'S H/BEAT ​
[fly]        [/fly]

Lots of Love 
Emmaxxx

Love to Ali,Monkey,Tanya and Jules


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just wanted to pop and wish you all happy easter - off on holiday now until next Weds -     just a few personals

Tanya - hope af turns up soon    

Aneke - good luck for the defrosting of your frozen embies    

Fingers - has it sunk in yet?

Ali - not long to go now for you - wishing you so much luck for this cycle     

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Have a lovely few days away Monkey - enjoy!! 

Ooohh that post from Emma has made me go a bit peculiar!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

probably my spelling Kerry


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Another quick one   Off to nettie in 30 min - it's going to be cold tonight  

Aneke - I can make the 29th and lots of         for your embies  

Em - if you're still lurking - woohoo 9w 2d - are you having another private scan before being unleashed onto the NHS? Hope your midwife is lovely    

Tanya - has af appeared yet? If not -            come on 

Ali - ooohhhhh it's getting closer         

Monkey  - have a lovely time away and come back relaxed    

 SBF, Foxy, Bali, CrazyChick, Angie, Myra, Hope, Gilly, Soulcyster, Charlie1, Charlie's Mum, Daisy, Wildcats and everyone else - wherever you are    

Have a fab Easter break. YAY - Lent is nearly over - bring on the crisps and chocolate   DH has an action packed long weekend planned so no rest for me   But first I'm having my hair done Friday morning so will have 4 hours in the salon doing nothing  

Love Jules x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Yay.. sat on our bed writing this.. thank crunchy for wireless..Dh has just popped up & read some of the thread.

Bless ?'s questions like 'what is AF'?  sweet.

Fingers how lovely for you, you must be thrilled.. I remember with Chutney I found it hard to be happy at first , it takes a while to sink in.. then in a few weeks time you'll be having a lovely bath & oh ..oops you will see you don't bend in the middle.. then it will finally sink in.. blimey  

You girls are and have been amazing, Listening to your stories have me inspired.

Definately for the 29th here I am very grateful you're  coming in the middle of the tww as you will be able to knock sense into me as I am pretty sure I will be going nutzz  

Very happy they're going in on Good Friday & also pleased too that lent is over.

Jules where do you play nettie? If things here don't go to plan would love to join you.. for a bit of      around, Dh is the captain of guildford hockey club & I really could also do with more exercise.

Talk about something in the water. My driving coach yesterday is on her third round of IVF.. last attempt they replaced 6 embies I kid you not   i don't think she is being treated in the uk  

Jules you sound lovely upbeat & happy   

Tanya? where are you chick?

best go..  water beckoning booooooooooooo xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Foxy forgot to say.. hope your week is improving     

lets have a chat on the 29th life is far too short to work somewhere you're not happy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope you haven't got frostbite, Jules - you're much tougher than me! 

Aneke - I think you're absolutely right to move Saturdays. I'll check the diary, but I should be able to make it.  Got everything crossed for you on Friday. Have a lovely relaxing weekend. 

Tanya - not sure what I can say to help AF come along, although I always find that going out without any tampax in my handbag helps!    

Monkey  - bon voyage!

Foxy - I totally know what you mean.  Can you perhaps go part-time or change your role to something you're happier with?   to you. 

Ali - must be lovely to have your man back.  Mine has just cut the hose off our new washing machine with a hacksaw, so now we can't plumb it in (he's a dear, just a bit of a klutz when it comes to diy.  Bless 'im). 

Bali, CrazyChick, Soulcyster, Angie, Daisy, Hope, Gilly, Charlie's Mum, and the rest of you lovely ladies, hope all is going well for you.  

Must go to bed now - children all mad as March hares (appropriately) so I'm completely pooped. 

Love SBF xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies 
Had acupuncture. Hopefully that will bring on AF  Jen said it should come soon as my stomach was so hard she had trouble putting the needle in.

Aneke Yep the following Sat is fine for me for the water date  Will they let you know tomorrow how the frosties are doing or do you have to wait till Fri morn to know?    I'll speak to you at some point over the week end if you are up to it 

Monkey Have a good time with DH  and thanks for all the support  

Jules I know only another four days till I can have chocolate 

Ali I'm glad DH is back from India and all is well 

Foxy I hope you can make the 29th 

Fingers How are you doing?

Hi Emma  

Right I'm off to bed as I'm knackered after the acupuncture, one day till the Easter break        

Tanya


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Well waiting for the call........

I'm finding it tougher than the call to say wether they have fertilised. 

Any hoo you should have heard me praying this morning.. very weird

Dear lord.. please ensure my frozen embies derfrost and get all snug, well I made myself laugh, think that was the last thing on his mind! 
Woke in a mild panic this am thinking should have gone for two, not four but DH talked me round... he is fantastic xx
Hope everyone is well & happy too.

Tanya any news??

well best go eat some chocolate xxxxxxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

results are in...2

" survived" the Thaw & 1 looks great (acccording to becky the embryologist)  now pray that my lining improves.
Just realised that we were going to thaw the ivf 2 first so irony.

have to say feel much better xxxxxx hope everyone else is good


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good news Anekeuk


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fab news Aneke - come on embie and lining


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds daft but I feel a huge weight has bee lifted from my shoulders.  

ok back later , just thought i would mention it  

Thanks fingers & Charlies mum x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Excellent news Aneke - good luck for ET tomorrow and put those feet up         

 everyone   Have a Happy Easter   

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - good  luck for ET tomorrow honey         

Tanya - any news from you?

Jules - hope you are enjoying DH being home  

Hope all you other ladies are OK and have a lovely long weekend..


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Woking Ladies  

Aneke As I said before good luck tommorrow  

Jules Happy Easter to you too 

Hi Fingers Still no AF (starting to loss my sense of humor)  

Right I'll catch up tommorrow xx

Tanya


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi  

Aneke, SBF and Alipali thanks for your kind words and plenty of    . Was just having a bit of a downer, what with work and one thing and another! Anyhow am feeling much better now that Easter has arrived      DH and I are off to London having booked a deal on lastminute.com at a 'top secret' hotel.......can't wait to indulge in lots of yummy food washed down with plenty of vino      .......making the most of it before I have to start FET again!!

Tanya, Fingers, Hope, Jules, Charlie's Mum and anyone else I've missed hope you all have a fab Easter  

Foxy    

P.S. Aneke best of luck for tomorrow - sending you lots of      
P.P.S. Fingers hope you are still on


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Tanya -   

                 

So hope the evil   turns up soon


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thinking of you today, Aneke - so glad that you got 2 embies. 

Foxy - what hotel did you get? I'm always tempted by the 'top secret' hotels on lastminute. 

Have a glorious long weekend, everyone!

SBF xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - any news hon? 

Tanya - sending you another AF dance hope this does the trick


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello ladies & happy easter Friday.

Well what a time to get a stinking cold..the sneezing & coughing are worrying me silly   someone please put me out of my misery & tell me a cold is o.k with embies on board??  

Hello sbf, fingers Tanya foxy jules & Monkey .. oh and anyone I may have forgotten.

Well I suppose I'm officially on the TWW..    

wn was really behind with transfers this morning, well 1 hour 10 couples.. bit of a conveyer belt I suppose.

Interesting that the man who officiated my conception i had only met just 2 mins previously. A lovely mr Curtis,

He walked in & my leg's were akimbo  woo hoo  

They showed us our two little ones, 1 now a 6 cell & I can't remember the other. so fingers crossed.

Tanya.. odd question but any sign??

Best get some rest I am knackered as I was dreaming of embyo's chasing me through forrests all flippin night.   

Love to all & happy easter to all all the easter bunnies xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

LOL Mr Curtis got me pgers  A very nice man if I must say so  

 Good luck Anekeuk  
Happy Easter all!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Aneke Well done on being PUPO       

Thankyou for all the AF dances, they worked  the  is here .

I'll pop back later to see how you are all doing xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tanya - so glad the witch had finally arrived   

Aneke - Mr C is my cons and he's a nice guy, although I was impregnated by Mr R - IYKWIM    Well done on being PUPO       A cold is fine - your embies will be nice and snuggly in there - don't worry.


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello everybody         

Happy easter to everyonexxxxx  thank you all for your kind messages.. looking forward to meeting you all to say thanks in person next Saturday.

We're full of cold,    and like i said i was getting paranoid that pingu may fall out however i found a great American site that put my mind at rest.

said to imagine that the uterus is like two pieces of bread smeared with peanut butter sandwiching a poppy seed   

Chutney came to bed with us this morning armed with easter egg's & she chose herself an upsydaisy doll, sweet.

Tanya  woo hoo fabby news, typical being a bh weekend. my last et was also a bh weekend.. what are the odd's on that!? 

Well yay!! day 2, I feel great, really happy. chilled blissed and trying to take it easy.
I went to watch Dh play hockey yesterday (last game of the season, no shortage of friends wanting to hold chutters as i'm very concious that i really don't want to lift heavy things.. including dd.

the snow is really coming down heavy & we're about to go for a lovely walk.

hope eveyones having a lovely easter.

Has anyones d.h's been on the mail forum? (the men's room)? just wondering.

have a great day

A xxxxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Aneke - congrats on being PUPO        

Tanya - woooooooohooooooooooo the   is finally here  

Happy Easter everyone - crisps and chocolate for me today  

Spectacularly fell off the wagon on Friday   DH and I went for lunch to our local pub with a friend to meet her new man and we all got on so well that we ended up staying in the pub for dinner too   Fortunately, lots of talking, lots of soda water with the wine and slowish drinking so no hangover yesterday YAYYYYYYY. While in the pub we met one of our windsurfing instructors (who works in Greece over the summer) he was visiting friends that live in our village   Small world   

It's 14 weeks to our windsurfing holiday (not that I'm counting  ) so we're delaying our next cycle - not sure if it's the best thing to do but as it's probably going to be our last attempt I really want to get mind and body working together and lots of   to see if a miracle can happen for us         Still having our follow up with Mr R on the 26th and see what he suggests we do in the meantime       

Right off to have boiled eggs and soldiers for breakfast - how old am I  

Enjoy the time off,

Love Jules x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sure your embies won't notice your cold, Aneke -   for you! 

Hooray, Tanya!  I hate it when she takes forever to turn up.

Hope everyone's having a great long weekend - I'm having really frightening dreams atm, but otherwise OK.    We saw 'The Other Bolyen Girl' yesterday - it's historically all over the place, but has lots of lovely dresses in it!  

Really must start thinking about getting dressed...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I hope you all enjoyed the snow today! 
We have been entertaining friends today DH has done all the cooking and cleaning he really is a star 

Aneke I'm glad you are feeling positive   snuggle in little ones 

Jules Sounds like you had fun, I miss a good drink! You have to do what feels right to you, it will hopefully happen au natural  Have you any ideas when you may go again?

SBF I hope the bad dreams go 

Fingers Hi hun 

Well I'll be at Woking at 8.40 tomorrow morning for the Baseline scan    

Tanya xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Tanya - how did your b/line go? Surprised they were open that early on a bank holiday!! Sounds like you have Dh well trained!!

Aneke - hope those embies are snuggling in tight      

Jules - sounds like you had a good Good Friday   It is such a small world, last time I was on holiday in Nov, I bumped into a girl on the beach that I went to school with 20 years ago   Good luck for your appt next week...     

Monkey - I think it's your appt next week too - good luck hun     

SBF - hope you are OK too hun  

Not much been happening with me, DH has worked every day apart from Sunday so it's been a bit boring!! My brother and SIL came over yesterday with my 14 month old nephew and announced they are having their 2nd baby - she is due 10 days after me   Can't do anything on my own   Might drag my mum out for a mooch around the shops today if I can get my   into gear. Hope everyone had a good Easter..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Fingers B/Line went well and I start thickening up today they are hoping to keep to the same ET date  Happy shopping and looking forward to meeting you next Sat


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Morning ladies

YAY!!! Tanya wicked news    Spring has sprung I am soo pleased to hear your baseline went so well.

I feel great all round, I see Mandelllan from the fet thread teasted 5 day's early & got a   so great there must be something in the air  

In fact I am knackered I swear if i am not pgnt I am going to see a dr as I am so tired all the time . Maybe it's all the hormones running through my system, did anyone else feel tired?

Hope you all had a lovely easter, ours was very quiet, I wish i had kept a diary of the last tww to compare as yesterday I was on the sofa with cramps which i'm assuming are from the coughing & sneezing  

Off for tea with friends this afternoon & a play date for chut poo.

shall we say 2.00 for Saturday?? tea & cake .. mmmm 


So jules, windsurfing .. we live on the river so bring your kit & i will supply a big fan   only joking , we do canoe alot also for Dh next birthday i am going to get him a mini hovercraft!! 

sbf  hon are you going back to work tomorrow? hope you're feeling better.. after the wagon fall   

Back later

A xxxxxxxx (Tanya loved the easter banner !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Aneke Keep taking it easy  At woking today they said they have great rates of BFP's at the moment from FET which is good news


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

just went to post a msg to you.. gggrr lost it!! boooo 

Tanya thank you for the lovely msg , made me feel al warm inside  

ok off to make a pumpkin pie for this afternoon

have a tip top day

Love A xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

just saving us from page 2 and a quick question.. am I right in thinking that one of you lovely ladies is a sonographer at Royal Surrey? If so, who ? Own Up!!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Not meeeeeeeeee  I am on tv though as a chef type thing


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

fingers where did you get that snipet of info from?? how you feeling hon    

A xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Aneke - I remembered, it was lady called babydreams219 and she used to post on here but haven't seen much from her recently, hopefully that means good news and she has got her dream... 

 you a tv chef!! are you going to give us a baking demonstration on Saturday?   I could do with someone to help me as kitchens and I don't mix!! 

I'm feeling OK thanks hon, few stretching pains down below which I'm assuming are perfectly normal, sickness still here!! How are you doing in the 2ww driving you mad yet?


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Ahh the tww..

Nahh still chilled... my last tww was the same, just try & stay busy. I read a tww thread today to stay awake!   there's a girl on there who tested every day after ET now thats just pi***ing on money     her choice & she was very happy with it.. sadly though a bfn.

though i did test day 8 & got a bfp.. i was feeling a bit ropey so had a chat with myself & did it.. however ..  

I had never done a test before so mis read it.. went to mass came back  and thought mm   lets look at the manual.. and  
well i nearly fell over.

I'm not intending on testing early this time...

Can you identify with this.. I am knackered pooped sleepy dopey and the rest of the 7 dwarfts i had to put kissfm on in the car earlier to keep me awake on the way to waitrose.. where in a haze i did the shopping.

so had some minor tummy cramps & i am VVVVV tired  .

Ok  cakes for Saturday.. mmm all scrummy after my easter egg binge if i am not utd i am so heading to a gym or a plastic surgeon 
Who's coming?  it's evry quiet.. may just be the two of us and plate of eclairs 

xxxx  Tanya you there


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

mmmmm - I love eclairs!!

Start a new list

*- Cakes and water at Anekes on Sat 29th..*

Aneke
Fingers

Copy and paste if you are coming!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Heelllo 
Just a quick one from me... I wouldn't miss it x

*Cakes and water at Anekes on Sat 29th..*

Aneke
Fingers
Tanya


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

And miss the chance to meet a bunch of complete strangers who know more about what I'm going through at the moment than friends I've had since I was 5?!  

Wouldn't miss it for the world!!! 

Cakes and water at Anekes on Sat 29th..

Aneke
Fingers
Tanya
sbf



Well done for bfp, Aneke - I don't know much about this stage of things - does that mean you're more likely to have a bfp after the tww?


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

SBF..  sweetie  The bfp was my IVF attempt mm that was the one i tested early on  

This one I am not going to bother.. but hey watch this space as i said that last time.

& as for weird dreams.. I dreamt last night i was being chased by my period!!    I was in bed at 8.30 poor little chutney awoke at 5am & DH was in the spare room all cuddled up with her.. zzzzzzzzz sleep & more sleep. feel guilty.

We're off to chessington world of adventures today.. wooo hoo     though i will limit my excitemnet to the tea cup ride me thinks.

great  Saturday looking forward to it.  Fingers thank you for the recap .. 

best go eat I'm starving!! been up since 6am  hope you're all ok. Desperate housewives is back tonight yay!!!!!!!!! DH is away so will sky plus xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Aneke on being PUPO.......hope you dont go to mad   
Tanya.....so glad AF has arrived.....must have been all those dances   .......glad your thickening up nicely ( ah....bisto)   
Fingers....get some ginger nuts down ya....that will stop the sickness   
Hi to everyone else.
Well its not good news from me was supposed to start tx today as period started but i have really bad tonsilitis and my GP has put me on penicilin and stong painkillers, i can barely swallow it hurts so much.
I rang woking this morning and they suggested i leave it till next month and concentrate on getting better.....which i know is the sensible thing to do.....but i am still upset.   
Sorry to moan. 
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Awwwww Ali - how disappointing for you hon       As you said you know it's the right thing to do - doesn't stop it being disappointing though. Get yourself better soon honey   

PS. the ginger biscuits don't help!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Fingers.........its only another 4 weeks which is nothing really. I am just feeling a bit sorry for myself thats all. Sorry to hear the Ginger Nuts aren't working. When do you have your next scan??
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Ohh Ali I know how dissapionted you must be   I hope it flies by and you are nice and healthy from the get go 

Fingers Hope you feel better soon  

Aneke    Thinking of you and keeping it all crossed for you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

AWWWW Thanks Tanya


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

hello

Hi Ali pali.. would you like to come on Saturday/ cheer yourself up with soem cakeypoos.. always helps xx
the time will fly past just you see.

OMG left chessington early had horrible tummy cramps.. too many donuts you may be thinking >  

back shorly night garden is on.. got to go snuggle chut poo xxxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

, Ali - so frustrating, hope you're eating lots of ice cream for your throat. 

How's the cramps, Aneke? Sorry about my booboo - I'm very easily confused! (some of my most famous gaffs include thinking that Colonel Gadaffi was a character in a Agatha Christie novel and Fidel Castro was a logo for a cigar brand - both gaffs uncovered at a dinner party with lots of politics types, v.embarassing).  

Fingers, not sure what to suggest - one of my friends used to leap out of bed, hang her head out of the window and inhale super-chilly morning air when she was pg (I should add that it got rid of the nausea, but she caught a pretty bad cold). 

How're ya doin', Tanya? 

Not much news from me - I think AF must be round the corner as I'm emotional, spotty and bloated (gosh, that must really make you look forward to meeting me!).  Really want to get started!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali -     Hope the next month flies past for you and that April is a great month to be starting tx       My next scan is 2nd Apr at WN.. Get well soon poorly bunny  

Tanya - thanks hon   how are you doing? 

Aneke - hope the cramps have settled down    

SBF-   I'm not sure I'm up to jumping anywhere let alone out of bed to sniff the freezing morning air   I'm not complaining and find that eating little and often usually helps and if not, I find it reassuring anyway that I have the symptom   Don't worry about the emotional, spotty and bloated.. I'm like that too!!  

Julesx - I had in my head that it was the 25th today but it's not it's the 26th and you had your follow up, so sorry to have mucked up   . How did it go honey? 

Monkey - good luck for Friday      


Anyone heard from Charlie1 - she must be stimming by now? Or Daisy1974?


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello everyone   remember me?

Haven't been on here for a little while as we went away for Easter. Got a fab deal on lastminute, as part of their 'top secret' package. We ended up in the London Hilton on Park Lane for a fraction of the cost compared to their 'rack rates'. SBF hopefully I've tempted you in booking one of these deals? Anyhow I made the most of not being on a cycle and drank for Great Britain    I thought what the hell it ain't going to happen naturally so I might as well burn the candle at both ends whilst I'm still young......or youngish as I like to think! 

So how are you guys? How are you doing Aneke on the dreaded tww?? I spent my whole time on the internet reading up on the 'signs' of pregnancy then running to the loo trying to convince myself I could see bumps on my nibbles    ...... yes I know completely mad eh?!! I think you are doing the best thing which is to relax and chill. If it is mean to be then it will happen. Anyhow, sending you lots of      and     for test day!

Fingers, no doubt you are still on    . I'm was interested to hear that Woking are doing another scan. I thought, unless I am mistaken, that they only do one after the BFP? I was only offered one last year, at 6 weeks, then discharged to my GP. I really think they should offer more then one as standard. Anyhow wishing you all the best of luck between now and then, sending you    and    

Ali, sorry to hear you are not well  . I understand your frustration with the delay but I'm sure the weeks will pass soon. Try to think of lots of fun things to do between now and then  

Well must go now, have dreaded work tomorrow   ..... not quite sure what I am going to do about that little problem! I noticed Tanya that you had had a difficult time at your work and left to go temping, if I'm correct? Are you glad you did? Do you feel relieved for doing so? It is not that my work place is dreadful, there are some quite nice people there, but the work has got more stressful and I seem to be under increasing pressure. I can't help but wonder if I am also finding the targets/expectations all the harder now that my mind is truly focused elsewhere.........I'm sure you can all guess where!!

Hi Monkey, Jules, Charlie's mum and anyone else I might have left off.

Bye guys, lots of   

Foxy xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one...................... due to ovulate   (oops sorry tmi  ) DH thinks his Birthdays have all come at once  

Had a very good follow up with Mr R - he's soooooo lovely - even DH was impressed with how I quizzed him   and DH is a natural at doing that sort of thing   Tell you all about it on Saturday   

Aneke - still think I need to be sneaked into your close - that's going to get the girls gossiping   Maybe I could scuba dive up the river at the back of your house  !!!!!!!!!!!

Oh Ali - so sorry you feel crap. I had that on DH's 40th - get well and the 4 weeks will zip by   

Ta ta for now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Foxy - yes I was surprised that I was getting a 2nd scan - I am hoping it is because they saw how anxious I was rather than anything else ( I had some brown spotting prior to 1st scan). Also I was told my womb is slightly retroverted which made scanning a bit more difficult ( never been told this before!!) so maybe they just want to check again! Glad you had a good weekend

Jules - hope you made the most of your ovulation   Glad follow up went well and look forward to hearing about it on Saturday!! Have you won the lotto or something - what's all the need for secrecy?


oops - got to go into a meeting back soon x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We had two scans after our BFP with Woking - 6 and 8 1/2 weeks (although it was actually 9 weeks)  I thought this was standard......


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Deb - that makes me feel better!! Mine was at 6+4 and next one is 8+5... I'll ask the question when I'm there to see if it is standard..


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello everyone..
I'm writing this in bed as i still have cramps.. on & off  mmm also going to try & nap.

thought i would pop in and say my first scan was at 6 weeks, then the next one i had to pay for mm  oh no i remember I asked for another scan and they let me off the dosh   nice one.

Jules hope your ovaltine goes well.. when my ovary pops it really hurts, hope it won't POP!! for a while  

Jules can't wait for your arrival on Saturday.. what are your plans?  

Tanya how are you feeling?  I saw you on the FET thread hope you're feeling positive &  strong, every thing is going to be great you'll see    

Fingers I am sorry i cannot suggest anything on the sickness front other than mint tea, i will get some fresh peppermint for saturday.

O.k droopy eye's maybe i should take chutney for a walk.

XXXXXX


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Must be something in the air, Ali - I rang WN to say that AF had arrived, but it looks like my cycle will have to be put off as my blood test results aren't back, and without those they can't set me up with a recipient.  

It's no-one's fault, but I'm just feeling really deflated.  

SBF x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

So sorry I've not been posting on the thread, but just felt that i needed a complete break from ff, so we could decide what to do next.  Well we have decided to cycle again at Woking, so starting again soon.  We were waiting for AF, which is always late when you want it to come early , but came on Monday, so start down regging on day 21 which is around 13 April ish.  Phoned clinic yesterday so waiting for our treatment plan in the post to confirm dates.  We will follow same regime as last time except have to do the Genstone injections post ET.  Has anyone else been on these?  Started having Acupuncture today to help things along.

Is anyone due to cycle around this time?

I have missed out on too much so can't catch up with all the gossip , i will try and catch up from now though.

Ali, does that mean you could be cycling the same time as me?  Would be good if you are    

Fingers are you still on  , I'm so pleased for you.

Jules, where are you at honey?  Missed chatting to you 

Anekeuk, Hello, you sound like a wonderful cook and hostess , your get togethers sound great, where are you at, at the mo?

Hi to SBF, Debs, Foxy, Tanya, crazychick, monkey, Gill , and all I've missed.

Look forward to catching up, love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

I think I'm going to have to give Saturday a miss  I have been ill for the last two days, I'm feeling ok at the mo but that could be from nor eating anything the last two night I have had it coming out of both ends  sorry! I don't want to take the chance that I still have the bug and pass it on to all you lovely ladies  Hope you all have a great day 

Bali Good luck hun I'm doing acupuncture so far it has make me feel much calmer  

Tanya xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Fingers - I hope my question hasn't raised alarm, it certainly wasn't meant to. It could well be that Woking have changed their offering recently to include more then one scan. I think it is a really good thing if they do (i.e. in terms of added reassurance). As I mentioned, when I got my BFP last June the only scan they offered me was at 6 weeks and I was somewhat surprised when they printed out the discharge letter there and then (i.e. once they had found the heartbeat). It was made very clear to me that they only offered the one scan. At the time I didn't think to ask if I could have a second one (i.e. and pay for it). Anyhow, wishing you lots of     for your next one which I'm sure will be fine.

SBF sorry to hear your news, it is frustrating but hopefully before you know it you will be in a cycle again.

Well must dash, some work to do at home   

Foxy xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

YAYYYYYYYYYY welcome back Bali - missed you too    Can you make the meet at Aneke's house on Saturday - would be so lovely to finally meet you   Got good vibes about you and Ali cycling together        

Fingers - my friends parents live 3 doors up from Aneke and obviously they don't know about my IVF stuff - hence I need smuggling into the house - so it maybe by the river at the back of her house   Or I may need to meet one of you and go in your car as they know mine  

Tanya - GET WELL SOON - YOU HAVE TO BE THERE ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SBF - what a bummer having to delay but you'll be in good company with Ali and Bali        

Foxy - glad you had a good Easter break  

DH is nodding in his chair - but hey needs must and he better wake up for some    

Hello everyone at WN.

Love Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Jules are you talking about this Saturday, being tomorrow?  If so I'm working I'm afraid , but maybe next time.  I do hope they manage to smuggle you in .

Tanya, sorry to hear about your D & V, how horrible , keep up the fluids though.

SBF, are we cycling around same time?  That will be good, sounds like theres three of us.

Had my first session of acupuncture yesterday, which was OK, the needles in my foot were a bit painful though, but hopefully doing some good.  A quiet day for me today, catching up with the old house work,

Love and hugs everyone, Bali xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi everyone..

To those that can make tomorrow fab!  see you at 2.. trying to kick dh out to the rugby   trying to convince him it's for the best 

Well the tww is going ssllowlllyyyy OMGoodness.. all o.k, going slighly loopy  

symptons/ signs of anything really  day 7 in Aneke's heeed xx

Cramping, could snuggle cramps.. could be my period
itchy sesitive nimbies (.) (.) could be good, could be progesterone
tiredness oh the tiredness.. could be a good sign , could be a complete mental breakdown or progesterone (you get my drift       


Overall though i am very very happy.. looking at chutters last night at 11pm covered in projectile puke.. lovely, 

so synopsis ... all is fantastic  

Though can anyone relate to any of this please..

Tanya how you feeling, completely understand about tomorrow.. may be coffee in woking sometime.

Bali welcome back honey.. ouch!! acupunture oooeee.

o.k off fo a cup of herbal xx hope you're all o.k


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Bali The needles do get easier, I found the ones in my hand sore, but hopefully it will be worth it for both of us in the end  

Jules I'm feeling better today thanks, but going to give tomorrow a miss just in case I still have anything I could pass on 

Aneke I hope you are doing ok and I hope it all goes well tomorrow 

Fingers What date is your next scan??  

SBF I missed your post the other day I'm so sorry hun that you have been delayed 

Hi Deb and Foxy How are you both doing?

I will expect all the gossip from tomorrow no holding back  

Tanya


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah its Friday.......I am feeling alot better but dont think it woud be a good idea to join you guys tomorrow just incase there r any rogue germs lurking especially with those delicate ladies amongst us    I hope you all have great fun and make sure someone takes a piccy so i can put names to faces, thanks Aneke for the invite.   
Bali.....its lovely to c u back.....i will b starting April 22nd on the short protocol so yes it looks like me u and SBF will b cycle buddies. Hope you and DH are both well. I had accupuncture and found it so relaxing and helped with lowering my FSH too,
Tanya....sorry to hear your not well. I had that nasty bug too over the Easter weekend. Get better real soon   
Aneke.........symptom spotting already you naughty girl    what will u b like next week  
Thanks again for all you get well wishes. 
Oh i forgot to say......i am so exicted cos my brother has got tickets for the Arsenal V Liverpool game next sunday and i havvent been to the Emmirates yet and its supposed to be amazing. I cant wait......the only problem is i have to sit with the Liverpool fans and i am not sure i will be able to keep quiet if we score.....any suggestions girls.....i cant even wear my Arsenal shirt


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

AliPali said:


> Oh i forgot to say......i am so exicted cos my brother has got tickets for the Arsenal V Liverpool game next sunday and i havvent been to the Emmirates yet and its supposed to be amazing. I cant wait......the only problem is i have to sit with the Liverpool fans and i am not sure i will be able to keep quiet if we score.....any suggestions girls.....i cant even wear my Arsenal shirt


Hey another Gooner !!!  Can't offer any suggestions I'm afraid as never been in that situation...think I'd find it pretty hard to keep 

A couple of years ago I got tickets to Arsenal v Crystal Palace (Palace's short lived appearance in the premiership in recent years  )....a guy at works a season ticket holder but the game was on Valentines so he and a few of his mates "couldn't" go so he offered them to me....as DP's a die hard Palace supporter (season ticket holder for them !).....so I thought it would be nice to go to the game and went with another couple of mates...another Palace supporter and a Chelsea fan !! The guy at work's seats were in north bank at Highbury so you can imagine the what it was like.....it was a great game but I spent my whole time worrying that DP and his Palace mate would get punched as they kept chanting under their breath......at least our mate who's Chelsea fan kept his mouth shut !! 

Hope you have a great time....and come on the Arsenal !! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Natasha.....i am very excited.   i have only seen Arsenal play once which was at Wembley and they lost , i had no voice by the end of the game. Nice to meet a fellow Gooner on here.
I see your on no 6 tx like me.....it has got to be our turn.....have everything crossed for you    
Have a great weekend
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm sure you'll have a fanstastic time 



.....and loads of luck with your upcoming cycle...I keep being told that 6th time is lucky and lots of ladies have got their BFPs on 6th tx so fingers crossed for us  

Take care
Natasha xxxxxxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all

Gosh Ali pali am I not supposed to be sympton spotting. so confused, all new to me.
As for the footy , dh is off to the CL game at arsenal on wed ,, have i got that wrong? a friend has a  box & asked dh if he wanted to go .. we get offered tickets to loads of stuff.. a couple of months ago i was offered two tkts to see.. OMG cannot remember , anyway doing a jamming session in there studio just 100 people , well i said no as i had never heard of them .. I was in such trouble the tickets were gold dust.. flip thats annoying me now.mmmmmm   

A
I'm glad you guy's have  cycle buddies I am feeling a bit out of it really, had a down day today but have cheered up since the sun came out.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day
Tanya fingers crossed you're feeling better.

best go do my list of chores.   

XX


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope still cannot remember.. ggrr

Here's a thing given that some are working some are snuffly pops should we postpone till next week   

The more the merrier & I think it would be nice to meet everyone..I 'm not going anywhere.. heavens the sun may come out next week and we could sit in the garden..

Let me know what you all think xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Aneke.........didnt mean to worry you, just dont wont you to go tooooooo insane .........its usually the 2nd week when you go symptom spotting crazy but heh ho......... you carry on girl   
I wont be able to make the following Sat cos thats whem i will be quietly cheering under my scarf .... COME ON YOU GOONERS    
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

what's all this football talk   I'm told there is only football team worth supporting and they are in Shepherds Bush!!   

I'm happy with the following Sat  if it means more people can make it.. still feeling ropey myself and it may have eased off by then ( and maybe we'll have something to celebrate by then Aneke!!)

I'm off home now but I'll pop on later to see what decision has been made


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

O.k next Sayurday it is then.. Fingers could you be a sweetie & let everyone know   as I'm new to this &    no clue.

The band that had the session was Led zepplin? any hoo

Tickets I have loads for a wembly 80's gig if you want any xx

must go to good homes for May.. Any one else go to the old spice gigs .. they were great  

Fingers sorry you're feeling ropey.. it will pass in a flash.

Me i'm feeling great, much better..

Ali thank you.. I thinks it's inevitable that you go slightly loopy on this thing x your words cheered me up 

I called the WN today to ask when i can expect my period as i have cramps (easing off today) & i feel tired.. bit dizzy etc, which i thought was down to the drugs. I was told that the drugs don't make you tired.. & cramping is a good sign mm    I know nothing.. any way either way it's going to be ok, as my friend said today it's like climbing a hill and I'm now on the way down  also we were only doing ivf once it was just magic that we had the frosties so any thing is a blessing.. off to cuddle the munchkin.

Sorry for going on  

best go chutters is off

Spice up your life!!!!!! L A xxx


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry, but I have no free Sats until 26th April!  Could make next Sunday or the 6th...Will be a shame not to meet you all, but do rock on and I'll make the next gathering, hopefully. 

Would be lovely to have some cycle-buddies, Ali and Bali! 

How're you feeling, Tanya?  Well done on getting rid of the bug for the weekend -I always manage to get ill on a Saturday! 

Try not to go completely round the pipe, Aneke - I suspect that when I do meet you, you'll be wearing your knickers on your head and singing the Birdie song...

Any closer to deciding what to do about work, Foxy?  

Gotta dash, something in the kitchen is beeping so hi there, howdy and hello to everyone I haven't mentioned and have a super Friday evening. 

Love SBF xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm off to finish dinner, then busy weekend for me, so probably won't get on here til next week.  Have a good weekend all 

Ali, have a good time at the match, but remember where your sitting , so pleased your cycling around the same time, however I'm on the long protocol, so start down regging on 13th April.

SBF, my next cycle buddy, when do you start down regging and are you on long or short protocol?

Aneke, have good weekend with everyone round.   for you.

Hi to everyone else, love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

This is a quick one as we are off out to eat but unfortunately I cannot make tomorrow, DH made plans with the dreaded in-laws but failed to mention it till this morning! I know where I would rather be. Anyhow, although I get the impression that I'm really the 'new' girl in this forum, I really would love to meet up with you guys so let me know when you fix a date/time. 

Will write a longer note later tonight or tomorrow. 

Big    to you all.

Foxy xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

If you do make it next Sat I am free, but please don't make the following week if it's going to cause other people to miss it 

Ali I went up to the Emmirates last year with DH he's a BIG Arsenal fan (me I'm Spurs all the way) but I must admit it was a great stadium, sod it I would cheer anyway not sure about the shirt though 

SBF Yep I usually ill for the weekend too or get my AF  so it made a change for it too happen during the wk 

Aneke It does sound good        

Foxy Have a nice meal out tonight and hopefully we will all get to meet up soon 

Bali Have a good one 

Fingers I hope you are feeling better soon 

Jules Have a good weekend 

I'll catch up with you all some point over the weekend

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aneke - I think everyone (Tanya, sbf, Foxy, me) knows now except Jules - I will PM her.. Perhaps you would like to suggest a couple of dates that would be good for you and we can see who can do what date? I think the cramps sound like a good sign and as I said hope we have something (else) to celebrate when we do meet       mmm Wembley 80's gig - might take you up on that!!

Foxy - doesn't matter that you are "new" to the board, we're all here for each other honey. No you didn't alarm me - I just thought I was special  

Hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend, don't forget to put your clocks forward an hour on Sunday morning..


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - yes finally logged on after I finally got DH off the laptop! Next week or the week after is fine with me. I have my "year end" at the moment and loads of financial stuff to get done by Monday. I was supposed to be at work tomorrow but arranged to work at home in the morning and be free in the afternoon - but postponing until next week or the week after suits me as you'll get to meet the "chilled Jules" and not the completely "wired Jules". Today was so manic! Have to work Sunday so that's a downer  

Anyway ladies, on the football front I'm a Mackem through and through! Come on the BLACK CATS!!!! For those not in the know - SUNDERLAND!!!! Yes I'm originally a North East bird!!!! Moved down South 11 years ago! Don't want to go back but will never desert my team!!!!!!! However, I am a secret Spurs fan from the days of Hoddle and then Lineker!!!!!!!!!! Don't tell DH as I keep telling him that Liverpool is my second team as that is who he supports  

Aneke - don't start going mad        

See you all next week.............or the week after - we must do it soon!

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Nicked this off Minow on the ARGC site...............

INSTALLING A HUSBAND

Dear Tech Support,

Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow down in overall system performance - particularly in the flower and jewellery applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0.

In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5 and then installed undesirable programs such as Cup Final  3.2, The Ashes 3.0, and Golf Clubs 4.1.

Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. I've tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.

What can I do?

Signed, 

Desperate

...

Dear Desperate:

First keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an Operating System.

Please enter the command: 'http: I Thought You Loved Me.html' and try to download Tears 6.2 and don't forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If that application works as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewellery 2.0 and Flowers 3.5.

But remember, over-use of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5, Happy Hour 7.0 or Beer 6.1.  Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring Loudly Beta.

Whatever you do, DO NOT install mother-in-law 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources).

Also, do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0 program. These are unsupported applications and will crash Husband 1.0.  In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance.  We recommend Food 3.0 and Hot Lingerie 7.7.  Alternatively,  you might find downloading Chocolate 6.5 or Vodka 4.1 to be beneficial.

Good Luck, 

Tech Support


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I am logging in after a long break. Last month I went for my first IVF cycle but sadly the cycle had to be abandoned in between as my follicles could not reach the optimal size. I had 15 follicles in total but only 2 of them grew properly. Last 4-5 weeks I was very depressed  , took off from the office for a week as the periods were very painful (I guess because of the hormones). 

Now I am ready to go again, feeling positive. Met Dr R yesterday, we will be starting in the next cycle. Dr R said that he will increase the dose but there could be a problem of hyper stimulation. Am quite worried, not sure what will happen. I am trying to stay positive...  .

Congratulations Fingers, my good wishes are with you. All the best to everyone.

Dolly


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Very interesting ....



Jules x said:


> Nicked this off Minow on the ARGC site...............
> 
> INSTALLING A HUSBAND
> 
> ...


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

What is 'chem pg"?

Dolly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your good wishes Dolly   Glad you are feeling more positive now, it's such a blow to have a cycle where something doesn't go to plan. As you can see from my signature, my first cycle I ovulated too soon and 2nd cycle got zero fertilisation, however, it does mean that for the next cycle the docs will have more of an idea of how to tailor the tx to your needs. What stimm drug were you on? And at what dose? 
Let me know what date you start your cycle and I can add you to the list.

Chem (or chemical) pregnancy I believe is where your hcg levels initially indicate you are pg but instead of increasing, they gradually decrease. I'm not altogether sure of the reasons why this happens but maybe one of the other ladies will have a bit more knowledge than me. Hope that helps answer the question though.


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you very much Fingers. I will let you know the start date.

I was on 150(2 units) of menopur. I have PCOS that is why doc is concerned that I could get over stimulated. I had 14 follicles, doc said that number of fillies are good, its just that at least 5-6 should be matured but with me only 2 did. In the next cycle he will increase the dose to 3 units and if necessary decrease it later to 2 units.  


Dolly


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome back, Dolly  - wishing you every success this time! 

Hi Bali, I have no idea when I will start as I have to call again tomorrow to find out if I can go this cycle (therefore starting down-reg on 17 Apr) or have to wait until the next one (therefore starting goodness knows when as my cycles vary between 26 and 43 days!).  Not sure what long and short protocol are as I'm still learning all the jargon, but as soon as I know which I am I'll let you know! 

Hope it's sunny where you are - Fleet is lovely atm but I'm stuck indoors planning for school  

Love SBFxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

DollyS said:


> What is 'chem pg"?
> 
> Dolly


Hi Dolly

A chemical pregnancy is basically a very early miscarriage. It's way "something" happened and the embryo tried to implant and began releasing the HCG hormone.....but for whatever reason, possibly chromosonal, possibly problems with womb lining so making implantation difficult....could be any number of reasons, the pregnancy isn't viable and sadly ends very early.

Enough HCG is released for it to be detected either on hpt or blood test but the pregnancy doesn't progress and wouldn't be detected on any scans as too early to show anything.

A chemical pregnancy happens before a scan be done....an early miscarriage is any pregnancy that ends before 12 weeks.

I've had 4 chemical pregnancies/early miscarriages...only reason I've differentiated on my signature is because the early mc's were naturally conceived and were at 5 and 5 and half weeks....the chemical pregnancies were with both FETs and were from hpts and bloods done between 14dpt and 19dpt. I didn't have scans for any of them as too early.

Hope that helps.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Natasha - I knew somebody would be more knowledgable than me. I'm just sorry that your knowlegde comes from experience. I wanted to wish you all the very best for your current cycle, you sooooooooo deserve this honey          

Dolly - I too have PCOS, on my first cycle I was on Menopur 150, 2nd cycle I start on Menopur 300 and was decreased nearer to EC because my follies were doing well. The 3rd cycle I was on Gonal F. WN will keep a very close eye on you particularly with the PCOS. Good luck honey


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

The wanderer returns after a recent wibble   A close friend who has been trying for nearly 2 years had a hysteroscopy and then has conceived naturally 2 months later. I am just    for her but    for me as i have lost my IF friend  

I always temp as i like to be in control   and temps have dropped so waiting for AF to ring up about my Tx plan as i start Cd21 in April so about 22nd April. As we have been told that there are no issues now i am gutted that it hasn't happened naturally and we have to go to round 2.

My concerns at the mo is that originally my DH had male factor and now this seems to be sorted ( although we will find out at EC) i am worried that there may be issues with me that have never really been looked at as the issues were always with him so further investigations have never really happened to me. I have had bloods and thats about it? I ovulate and i spot occasionally, no painful periods regular between 28-31 days.

no visible signs of endo but nor did my friend and they found a little when she has her hyteroscopy, had it zapped and now she is preggers  

So not in a particularly good place as i am feeling my age ( 35) and feel left behind as more and more friends are sprogging. Sorry for moaning bring on ROUND 2  

So needles to say i have been Crap with a capital C with saying hi to everyone

Bali - looks like i will be 1 week behind you on the long protocol   not sure how my meds are going to increase but it will be great to have someone to symptom watch with   thanks for the email

Jules - don't you dare drop out on being my IVF buddy again for a nice holiday  - only joking sounds like just the ticket and you certainly don't want to be pregnant before you go

SMF - lets hope you can make April the start of your DRing then there will be 3 of us going through IVF at the same time  

Dolly - welcome, i don't get to post much but its great to 'meet' you. I was on 150 of menopur and got 8 eggs and they want to up my meds this time but i am not sure how much. I am sorry i cannot answer your question but i wish you all the luck in the world

Minxy - Wow, what a rollercoaster you have been through. It has to be your time  . I am sure i speak for everyone else that reads your kind messages of support that we are all willing this to be a sticking BFP  

Aneke - i don't think we have 'met' but I see you are at that wonderful 2WW stage - symptom watching like it is going out of style? if you aren't whats up with you   loads of babydust coming your way  

Tanya -   i hope you feel better soon  

Fingerscrossed - i hope your tummy is looking swell?  

foxy - welcome to FF  - i am the new girl too and i have not met anyone from this site. I have met others from another site shhhhhhhhh but that site is not all about IF so girls getting preggers left right and centre  

alipali - deffo your turn hun, i will have to let you off the fact that you are a Gooner and still give you a big  

I am sorry if i have missed anyone

After my last followup appointment with Mr C he is convinced that getting embies to blasts does not increase the implantation rate. He states it is all to do with the quality of the embie  .
does that not seem old fashioned to you as i keep on seeing girls on this site getting pregnant through blasts? I would love to go to blasts if i have enough embies although i know it does not guarantee a pregnancy it would make me feel more positive about the experience.

Does anyone else have any thoughts about pushing for blasts at Woking?

CC x


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Natasha for the information. 
Thanks Fingers, your meassage is very reassuring. Why did they change you from menopur to Gonal F.? Did you do anything different in your third cycle? 
Thanks SBFxx for your wishes. 
Hi Crazychick,  what is "blast"? I am sorry am still learning the terms.

All the best ladies, my payers are with all of you  .

Dolly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Dolly,

There was no particular reason for changing me to Gonal F as I responded OK to higher doses of Menopur, just I had already been through 2 unsuccessful cycles so at my review meeting I asked if anything could be changed. Docs reply was well we can give Gonal F a go!! I obviously got lucky on this cycle but put that down to having ICSI this time rather than the change of drugs... 

BTw - blast is blastocyst which is a 5 day old embryo, WN tend to transfer 2/3 day old embies, as Crazychick says they don't believe there are any higher success rates with blastocysts and that most embies are better off developing in the womb. My cycle this time was a 3 day transfer. 

Crazychick honey, if you really feel that blasts are for you, then you can insist - you are paying for tx after all, I know a couple of girls who have done just that. However, I think I would decide depending on how many embies you get and how they look at 2/3 days. I had 8 eggs, 6 that fertilised OK and by day 3, 1 x 8 cell, 1 x 6 cell and 3 x 4 cell. The 8 cell and 6 cell were transferred back and the 4 cells were kept an eye but didn't progress any further. Obviously, there is a risk of none of the embies making it to 5 days so it is something you have to decide on with your DH. I do know what you mean about the age thing, I am 35 in 3 weeks time and was really panicking prior to this cycle as have been ttc for nearly 15 years. I think we all go through similar feelings honey and we are all here whenever you need to vent those frustrations!    But remember in IVF terms you are a mere stripling... look at the lady that has just given birth at 57!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Dolly Welcome back and good luck

Hi Crazychick   If you want to go to Blasts you should push for it  I'm much better now thanks 

Fingers Has the sickness got any better?

Jules Good luck getting all your work done for the end of year 

Aneke How are you doing? have you stayed away from the pee sticks?

SBF Good luck for the call tomorrow 

I hope that you are all having a good week end and enjoying the nice weather today


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Thanks Natasha - I knew somebody would be more knowledgable than me. I'm just sorry that your knowlegde comes from experience. I wanted to wish you all the very best for your current cycle, you sooooooooo deserve this honey





Crazychick said:


> Minxy - Wow, what a rollercoaster you have been through. It has to be your time . I am sure i speak for everyone else that reads your kind messages of support that we are all willing this to be a sticking BFP


Awww thank you so much girls  Let's hope 2008 is the year that brings a bumper crop of BFPs for all of us    

Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Dolly,
> 
> There was no particular reason for changing me to Gonal F as I responded OK to higher doses of Menopur, just I had already been through 2 unsuccessful cycles so at my review meeting I asked if anything could be changed. Docs reply was well we can give Gonal F a go!! I obviously got lucky on this cycle but put that down to having ICSI this time rather than the change of drugs...
> 
> ...


15 years  wow i bow down to thee for your patience 

oh i had 8 eggs and 6 fertilise too on 150 meopur - 1x7 and 1 x 8 were implanted grade 2 and grade 2/3. I still think that if i had the same number of eggs we would go for a day 3 again. also hoping for 1/2 ICSI half IVF but i guess having this plus blasts would be too much luck as i am a not a risk taker i maybe too scared to wait till blasts 

57 yay bring it on  - i know i am a wee babe when it comes to IVF and just am getting bloody impatient - so tell me what are the tricks to keep sane then  I just cannot imagine every being pregnant and that amazing feeling. as i said i am so lucky in many other ways but this is pushing me to my limits 

will try and pop on tomorrow night too its great to be back in touch and lovely to see you all again, i feel saner (sp) already 

Tanya - glad you are feeling better  the weather was lovely too


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guys

There has been quite a few posts since I last logged on so I'll try to remember everyone but apologies if I miss someone off!

SBF - I know exactly how you feel! I am waiting for the   and getting very frustrated  My cycles can be anything up to 50 days and so far no sign of her!! I can't ring WN to start a frozen FET until she arrives! Anyhow, I'm sending you an AF dance in the hope it works        ...... on the work front well things aren't much better, still trying to decide what to do?! Good luck with your call tomorrow  

Aneke - the signs look good on your   sending you lots of      hopefully you'll have some very good news for us soon    Can I also ask a stupid question, who is chutters??

Hello crazychick   sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit down. I know what you mean about the age thing and think many of us have had similar episodes. I got a bit down the other night when I realised I was turning 34 very shortly, then realised that there are ladies a lot older then us who have been successful. My half brother's wife has just had a child at 47 with IVF!!! However, I do really understand how you feel as I think it is hard when friends and relatives around you are falling pregnant and are younger! Still hopefully 2008 will be our year      

Fingers - thanks for your lovely message, glad to know you are all here for me, irrespective of how new I may be to the site! Hope you are OK and coping with the morning sickness. When is your next scan? Wishing you lots of luck for it      

Jules - I enjoyed the "installing a husband" guide - how very true!!!

Tanya - I hope you are feeling better now   and again wish you all the best of luck with your FET cycle   . When will your transfer be?? 

SBF, Ali and Bali - I've just read that you will be cycling in April/May, so I am hoping to 'gate crash' and join you, if the wicked witch ever shows up   !! I will be on the long protocal for FET.

Dolly - Hello   and sorry to hear your news   I also have PCOS and it can be very frustrating to get the stimulation part of the cycle just right. I had my first IVF last May and got OHSS pretty bad. I was on 150 of Menopur but in the last week, as I had overstimulated with about 40 follicles, they 'coasted' me which seemed to do the trick. My OHSS was pretty mild before embryo transfer but after transfer, when I fell pregnant, it became severe due to the rise in the HCG hormome. However, WN were fantastic at treating me, so please don't worry about it. They are experts and know what they are doing. Whilst it is incredibly frustrating what has happened to you, hopefully as Fingers says it means they will have a lot better idea of how to adjust the protocol to successfully stimulate you next time around.  Good luck    

Natasha - sorry to hear about your experiences   and hope 2008 brings you your much deserved    

Crazychick - just read your bit about blasts and Mr C. He told us exactly the same thing when I asked if we could go to blasts with our first fresh IVF cycle. He has finally agreed now with my 2nd FET cycle. Like you I would feel more positive about the experience as blasts are supposed to have higher implantation rates, though Mr C is correct that if the embryo quality is no good then it won't necessarily implant. I also run the risk of none of my   six frozen embryos making it to blast!!

Hello to anyone else I might have missed off - Monkey, Charlie's mum, Natasha.

Love Foxy xxxx


----------



## DollyS (Feb 15, 2008)

Fingers - 15 years is a really long time, I am so happy that you finally became pregnant, it was long long overdue   . 

Foxyloxy - sorry to hear about your OHSS and your failed pregnancy. Thanks for sharing your experience. All the best for your current cycle  .


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow - it's been busy on here for a Sunday night!! 

Dolly - thanks for the congrats - we felt it was overdue too   

Crazychick - we didn't have MF - DH's SA was always fine but after the zero fert of our 2nd cycle we were recommended for ICSI in case of any binding issues. I really believe that this was our problem above anything in the end although no doubt the PCOS and immature eggs didn't help. I think the IVF/ICSI is a good idea so you can cover all bases. 
I'm afraid I can't help you with tips for keeping sane, I reckon every few months, I'd fall off the wagon so to speak and freak out big time about why it wasn't happening for us    I'd then pull myself back up and carry on with the next suggestion. Up until 4 weeks ago I couldn't imagine seeing a positive test. Even on the morning of my test, I had prepared myself for it being a negative. Nobody was more gobsmacked than me to see 'that' word come up!! in fact, it all still seems very surreal and probably will do for the next 7 months. I just hope that all my FF get their dreams come true soon too                     

Foxy - next scan is on Wednesday, hoping that I won't be as nervous for this on ebut wouldn't bet on it   This site has been such a support to me since I joined about 2.5 years ago, there is always someone who understands exactly how you feel at any given point. And the Woking girlies are just the best  

Tanya - glad you are feeling better now. When is your ET? Can you let me know as I'll prob update the list tomorrow. thanks for asking about the sickness, I had 4 hours on Friday where I felt fab but it's back now, but hey ho - never mind  


Aneke - have you managed to resist?  

Hope everyone else is doing OK, just realised the time, must get my beauty sleep!! Have a good week everyone. IF anyone else has dates (particularly you April girlies) - can you pm me them so I can update list... my brain is not functioning as it should at the minute!!


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello ladies ..
Wow it's been busy on here..

You all sound super duper upbeat which is fabulous  
Hi crazychick... you're familiar.. fet?? not sure heelo everyone.. Can't remember who asked but chutters.. chutney  also AKA chutpoo is my 10 month old (Elysee) as in the Champs Elysee in gay paris... happy day's.
we have just returned for our frozen embies after icsi in 2006 also at the WN.


Ladies.... pee stix nnaahhhhh  going crazy.. yes sireeee   

OMG stayed away from the pc over the weekend because i was really really down.. however
Over the mountain peak & now walking back down.

O.k symptons.. or am i going out of my mind..??  

Since et (good Friday)  Sunday to this Saturday I have had cramps mmm, since the Monday i have been very sleepy tired etc having naps, Really crabby.. to the point Mother in law could not visit yesterday as Dh was worried about my potty mouth   wise man!!

thats about it really.. last icsi.. well one and only icsi i had IB on the 13th day.. which dh reminded me of yesterday which lifted my spirits.
will be back later.. soory for the lack of personals.. have to collect our pooches from kennels

I think you're all fab.. any idea sympton wise would be grateful xx

Hi Tanya.. fingers jules sbf and all love A xxxxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

ggrrrrr just wrote a really long mail & lost it again!!!! i will be speaking to mt I T helpdesk when he gets home..

Oh i see i am replying to myself.. ohh think i'll give myself a hug.. mmm    o.k group hug   

I would like to say thank you all for the massive support over the past  couple of weeks,, i hope i can be of the same use to you guy's.

Well i here you ask  have the pee police been   well sensible head on said 'hey YOU!!!'   Aneke it's called a TWW for a reason not a 9 day wait.. SO step away  so i did.. what with all the shouting going on in my head  

also now i aim to run to the pee pot as fast as i can thus to avoid testing.

hope you're all well.. Tanya how are you?? Fingers it will lift I promise the ickyness xx

I think you're all amazing by the way, some of you have been on some incredible journeys to get here 

Foxy you asked about chutney.. he he! look at some of the names of our dear friends 

best go before i lose this one too.. thats the mail not my mind !!


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG twice in 2 days  - posting a message, nothing else girls get your mind out of the gutter 

What do think of this post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134429.0

Very tempted to give this a try but know it might be at risk of the foetus 
Not try outright but not stop if you know what i mean i swear if i don't try but don't use protection it will happen but i can never turn my mind off to this TTC malarkey 

Aekeuk - huggin yourself now that wont do so let me give you a   hope you are feeling ok and the pressure isn't getting too much. I would have madly positive days and then doom and gloom days too. wishing you masses of   I'm not a fet girl, never been lucky to get to that stage just 1 ICSI BFN and starting again in 3 weeks time when AF shows which will be tomorrow ish

Fingers - wishing you masses of luck for Wednesday how exciting 

Foxy - you are right there are alot more maturer ladies than us and it is fantastic when i see them get their BFP. Lets hope 2008 is out year, hope AF shows up soon  I will be cycling in April/May so come and join in

Jules 

Dolly - so sorry to hear about your failed cycle  They will get it right it just sadly takes 1 cycle sometimes for them to understand how your body responds to the meds

Tanya - glad to hear you are feeling better although i may have just been a little sicker today, god i hate Mondays 

To everyone else


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Very brief message - 

Spoke to WN today who think I may be able to have a go this cycle, so am feeling a bit more .

However, work have just dropped a huge pile of poo on me (way too boring to go into) so I'm back to feeling like resigning.  The question is, how many times can you get through this feeling before giving into it and quitting?  

'Scuse the brief message, must get on with the poo (having been at work since 7.30am this morning - don't let anyone tell you teachers work 9 'till 3).  

Best  s all round. 

SBF xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Yeah a busy day on the thread it's good to see! 
I can't stay long as I have acupuncture in 20 mins and still need to shower  My ET is due on the 9th but I'll know more when I go for my scan on Fri 
Hi to you all and I'll catch up tomorrow 

Tanya xx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hiya

Tanya.. yay not long to go now & sbf too   

Fingers good luck with your scan tomorrow. best go do my chores , just wanted to pop in & say hi..

Day 11 in the carazy chair.. No change..

love to all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

mmmmm - quiet round here today...

How are you holding up Aneke?       

Tanya - how about you? Not long till ET...     

SBF - glad you may be able to get started this month too - when will you find out for sure. Sorry to hear work is poo again. ( so's mine but I am just ignoring all the poo   )

Crazychick - have seen this several times on the board and I believe that nobody on here has ever had probs with a pg due to DR drugs but I suppose it's a decision only you and DH can take...
JUlesx - seeing as we didn't get together we never heard full story of your meeting with Mr R...

Monkey - how did you get on honey? 

Off to WN tomorrow at 4pm for my scan - am nervous again but I suppose that's only natural!!

Am going to try and post an update list shortly - let me know if anything wrong...


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start* 

Ali Pali - starting again 26th April (ish)
Bali - starting again soon
Minow
Angel1980 
smallbutfiesty
DollyS 
Karen1975 - hopefully starting again soon
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Wildcats - going to the USA
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Monkey2008 - starting again in March/April - appt 28Mar
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Foxyloxy - starting FET again April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starts d/regging approx 21st April
Angie - starting again in August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*  
Tanya FET cycle started March 5th - ET due April 9th

*PUPO*     
Anekeuk ET 21st March Testing 4th April

*Waiting for 1st scan*   

*Congratulations *   
Soulcyster -  EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member -   It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 -  EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - -   It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers -  EDD 7th November


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

All the best for Friday, Tanya - keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hope scan is all good, fingers. 

Keep off crazy street, Aneke! Not long to go now!

Hello, Crazychick, Monkey and Jules, hope all's well with you.

Had another call from WN today - now it looks like my recipient might not be ready this time round, so it could all be off again.  I have to call them tomorrow.  Ho hum...

Love SBF xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie on the site - ooohh er ! - as I am shattered tonight (hard day at work, not for any other reason if you were thinking it he he  .......

Fingers - best of luck with your scan tomorrow, sending you lots of     and    - look forward to hearing how you come on.

Aneke - hope you are not going too much around    and that you've managed to still resist the   .......it isn't easy I know!

Tanya - not long to go now, best of luck with your FET       

SBF - hope your call to the clinic went well and that you will be starting soon. Sorry to hear about the piles of poo (i.e. work)......I know just how you feel.......maybe we should get together for a coffee to swap stories?!

Crazychick - hope you're well?

Hi to Jules, Dolly, Monkey, Ali, Bali, Charlie's mum and anyone else I might have forgot. 

Love Foxy xxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Oops forgot to mention that the wicked   still hasn't shown!! It is now officially 40 days and counting   

I rang WN in desperation today to ask if they have anything I could take to bring AF on. Anyhow, they said that they do but one of the consultants would need to OK it first. They are going to call me tomorrow and let me know......for a split second of madness I wondered if I could possibly be pregnant naturally......then came to my senses!! I have spent so much money over the years on pregnancy tests, as my cycles are so long it has sometimes fooled me into thinking I am. Anyhow, they have always been a big fat BFN. I resisted the urge today to go and buy one. I know that it is just the wicked old bat playing tricks on me   

Well must dash, love Foxy
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Foxylady I hope that you get a visit soon from the witch or you are   it may be worth you doing one as Woking will probably want you to do one before they give you anything 

Fingers Thanks for the update a wishing lots of luck for your scan tomorrow   

Aneke Are you going to wait till Fri to test, I think I'd of done it by now well done you 

I'm sorry SBF that you have to be mucked about like this good luck for the call tomorrow  I hope works been better 

I've got to go to bed I'm walking around half asleep and I'm up London with work tomorrow so I need to be wide awake for that pleasure 
I hope you are all well and I'll catch up tomorrow while Dh watches Arsenal 

Tanya xx
P.s What are we going to do about the meet up?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me  to let you know I haven't dropped off the face of the Earth!!!! Just been so manic with end of year - was on a train to London on Monday at 5.45 am and then it was a 12 hr slog with another 10 hr day today. I'm knackered and I'm off to bed in a minute as another early start tomorrow  !

Aneke - lots of         for Friday and no early peeing on a stick  

Fingers - good luck tomorrow - it's understandable to be nervous but you'll be fine   

Foxy - you so need an AF dance                      Hurry up   

Big hello everyone - will do more personals later in the week       

Love Jules x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

Sorry for having gone completely AWOL over the last couple of weeks. The reason being is that we came back from our Easter break last Tuesday, I did a test and found out that I have a natural BFP!     Obviously couldn't believe it but after 5 tests    I believed that the tests weren't all faulty   

Had a blood test on Friday and again on Monday and my levels are good and high so it's starting to sink in a bit. We have a scan booked at WN for a week on Monday when I should be about 7 weeks.     that all ok in there, we see a good strong heartbeat and it's not just a cruel trick.

We did still go to our appt on Friday as thought it would be tempting fate not to and also wanted to get Mr R's views on what went wrong last time and what we would do if we need another ivf. All the staff at WN were absolutely lovely - even though it's not a Woking pg they have been just as supportive as if it was. 

Had an interesting chat re blasts and I think that would be our plan next time - to go for blast and have one put back - Mr R was saying that they don't get better results with blasts and generally there wouldn't be any to freeze but the decision would be ours. But in the meantime I am keeping my fingers crossed that for the moment ivf won't be necessary.

So Foxyloxy miracles definitely do happen! I really didn't think that we would get pg naturally as we have been trying for 4 years and did nothing different at all last month - in fact I did everything wrong, drinking wine (although fortunately not to excess), caffeine (again not to excess), and even ran a half-marathon a week after we must have conceived. I hope that all this means that I have nice strong embie on board. 

Am a bit behind with personals but Aneke - hope you are not going too round the bend on 2ww and Fingers good luck with your scan today - now I have spilled the beans I shall be around a bit more. I couldn't keep it a secret any longer!

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG, OMG, OMG - Monkey that is the most fabulous news I've heard all year ( well since I got my news   ).. Well done you and DH - so, so happy for you both       Can't believe you kept it secret for a week!!

Thanks for the good luck wishes, will be bakc later but couldn't resist congratulating you


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

OK OK OK OK OK .......

IF IT'S GOING TO BE ONE OF THOSE WEEKS     


I have caved in & tested this morning day 12.............................................................................

       


Tanya hang in there sweetie.. you next

Monkey    fab fab fab thats wonderful news amazing i am thrilled for you both
Fingers hope your scan was brilliant, can't wait to hear the news

Jules .. you work too hard!! 

Foxy this is just for you    

Off to let it sink in

    XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fab news Aneke     - WN is definitely on a bit of a roll - long may it continue and all the lovely girls on here get BFPs very soon   

Thanks Fingers   - it was definitely hard keeping it a secret but wanted to wait until I had the blood tests back to show all was ok - look forward to hearing re your scan

xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow...... Monkeylove and Aneke wot fab news news.......keep them coming       
Fingers......hope all went ok today   
Am off dancing in a bit so will catch up later.
Hope everyone else is doing fine.
Foxy....just do a test    u never know
Tracy....hope all is well wiv you, i hope you wil b supporting Arsenal too  
Love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Girls I have tears in my eyes reading the posts I'm so pleased for you both Go Woking Girls     

Monkey That is brilliant news it truly is well done and if I could give you a great big hug I would  So this will do 

Aneke Well done honey I knew you would be getting a BFP I could just feel it  I'm so pleased for you 

Hi Ali and Jules

Fingers How did the scan go??

Right I'm gonna do some posts and have me dinner and I'll be back later     Yay still so pleased 

Tanya xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

FANTASTIC NEWS MONKEY & DH - yep miracles do happen             big    

Aneke - naughty girl - NOT - It's FANTASTIC NEWS for you and DH too     big    

Monkey - will definitely be doing more   for a natural BFP too  

Back later - off to netball - at least it's not work  

Love Jules x


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well where do I start!!!! It is so good to see all this good news, many many congrats to Monkey and Aneke on the wonderful          . It has given me some inspiration not to give up hope! 

Aneke you naughty girl   but I'm so glad it was good news. I actually thought about you today and wondered if you would cave in to the   

Monkey - Fantastic news for you and DH and much deserved after 4 years of trying     

Fingers - how did the scan go today? Hope all is well with you  

Tanya, SBF, Jules hope you guys are OK too?

Well I wish I could add some good news but I just did my test and it was a big fat    .....I didn't really expect it to be anything else as I've lost count on how many I've done! Problem is the wicked old bat still hasn't arrived ! WN have said I can be prescribed something but would have to take it for at least 10 days before AF comes so I'm now wondering whether to just wait......afterall what's another couple of weeks going to do when I feel I've already been waiting a lifetime......... 

Anyhow, have a nice holiday booked at the end of April to cheer me up , we're going to Egypt for a week to the resort of El Gouna, can't wait  

Take care guys and look forward to more of your news  

Love Foxy xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

What a wonderful day for news today   

Congrats again Monkey      

And go go Aneke!!!      we are certainly on a roll - hoping that all you other ladies have your hearts desire soon...

Great news from me too, scan went well today, bubs has tripled in size in 2 weeks (to 20mm) and was moving about, I didn't cry at the first scan but I did today!! I've now been discharged to my GP and it was a bit sad saying goodbye to some of the nurses, 2 of them were in tears!! 

Foxy - the holiday sounds like just what you need. I had Provera a couple of times to bring on a bleed, it didn't make me feel brilliant but it did the job.

Ali - dancing?       sounds far too energetic to me!! 

Tanya - how you doing hun?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Waiting to start* 

Ali Pali - starting again 26th April (ish)
Bali - starting again soon
Minow - starting again with ARGC
Angel1980 
smallbutfiesty
DollyS 
Karen1975 - hopefully starting again soon
Chelseabun - starting again with ARGC after a lovely holiday!!
Charlies-Mum - ttc au naturel!! Have fun!!
Charlie1 - start d/regs on 7th March
Julesx - follow up 26Mar - start again April
Foxyloxy - starting FET again April/May
Sjx - starting again April/May
Crazychick - starts d/regging approx 21st April
Angie - starting again in August - Holly House
Myra - starting again in summer at Reprofit - Czech Republic

*Clomid*
Daisy 1974

*D/Regging*  
Tanya FET cycle started March 5th - ET due April 9th 
Wildcats in the USA

*PUPO*     

*Waiting for 1st scan*   
Anekeuk Scan Date ?
Monkey2008 Natural BFP!!! Scan Date 14th April

*Congratulations *   
Soulcyster -  EDD 10th October
Emma - honorary member -   It's Twins!! - pg at ARGC - EDD ?
Gilly93 -  EDD 20th October
Hope SpringsEternal - -   It's Twins!! EDD?
Fingers -  EDD 7th November


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers - I've been on here HOURS waiting for you to post. YIPPPPEEEEEEEE!!!  Congratulations on being 'normal' (whatever that may be!) and getting discharged to the NHS  Glad BEanie is well snuggled in and growing well!

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

- Deb are you stalking me!!! Thanks for hanging around to check - had to pop to my Mum and Dad's before I got to come home and post! Have to say am very relieved!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Fingers Well done that is great news     Wow the 7th Nov  I'm ok eating lots of nuts, fruit and veg time is really dragging but only a day and a bit till my scan  (Thanks for the update) 

Foxy A holiday to Egypt sounds fab









Jules Have a good match. Did you decide whether or not to postpone treatment?

I saw Mrs Wildcat's Blog that she is in the US and done her first injection if your still reading good luck Mr&Mrs Wildcat  

SBF How are you doing today?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this thread in a few moments so please save any messages before posting as well as any lists so you don't lose them

thanks
Natasha


----------

